# Poplar Technical College 1975-77/78



## iang

Served my engineering cadetship with BP here.Stayed in King Teds,Mariners Hotel and Queen Vics.Good times.Would be great to hear from old classmates.
Local pubs:Charles Napier,Londener,Red Star? Remember the grub at king teds:3 shades of baked bean,the darker the older they were.What was the name of the tug at St catherines Dock we worked on.what happened to it?What was the name of the annexe where we did workshop practice?
Anyone out there from that time?
IAIN


----------



## gasman

Hi Ian,

I did Phase 3 at Poplar , I was much as you tell it. I was in RFA in King Teds, METAC.
Food was terrible, other pubs Star of the East, Green Man at College.
Didn't work on the tug. The annexe was just North Woolwich workshops.
Spent too much time on the piss. For my sins I operate gas plant (LNG) for National Grid now.

Regards,

Lindsay Ferguson (gasman)


----------



## Doxfordman

I was at Poplar Tech from 1970, Mariner Hotel, King Teds, the annex was at Woolwich, just past the sugar factory which used to stink. We had some great times there, expecially in Phase 3, having been to sea, we knew it all!!!
There was a boozer adjacent to the Londoner - The Pigots Arms I think it was called. I think they have knocked it down along with Pigot Street.
Guys Hospital on a Saturday, Raggy Mags on a Thursday and a teachers training college on a Wednesday - the name of which escapes me. Good times.


----------



## bjd

I started at Poplar with the RFA in 1969 but lived in manor park and forrest gate near the police station. I remember we used to spend more time playing cricket in the yard during phase 3, another trick was trying to blow the main breaker whilst in the electrical section o happy days


----------



## Doxfordman

We had a house in Forest Gate with 6 off us in it - totally out of control. We all got moved back to King Teds before having a period of living in a removal van. Happy days.


----------



## Graham Wallace

I studied for my Second's steam ticket at Poplar Tech in 1962. I always thought the most amusing time was lining up for the dole, was it each week, too long ago to remember. 
I reckon it was one of the most well dressed dole lines in London. There was a system whereby your company did not pay you fully on ticket leave so the dole was there to 'top' it off. All very legit but sounded really odd!
I went back in 1999 to look at some of my old roots and was totally taken aback at the area, just overwhelmed by Canary Wharf.
Graham Wallace


----------



## BigNick

Hi Ian,

Nick here, you started a goodly chat here! The workshop place in phase 1 was Empson Street, i think we only did North Woolwich annexe in the third phase.
Doxfordman, it was Goldsmiths College on Wednesdays, God knows how we stood the pace.


----------



## bjd

I have remember happy times on thursday nights at raggy mags and a couple of times the fire alsrm going off in the early hours and seeing your fellow students trying to hide from the head count. You could also tell who never made it home on a thursday night by their dress on friday morning at Woolwich. 

was it one of Scroggins???? House's in Forest Gate 

Bryan


----------



## Doxfordman

Scroggins was the name - geez the memories, and Goldsmiths - that was it.

There was never any time for much study - most of waht wasa done was through an empty glass. Happy, happy days.


----------



## iang

Hi Nick,
"Empsons St". Thats it! ...on Mondays.

The tug we worked on was called the "Challenge": the last working steam tug on the Thames.It was volantary,on Sat` at St Catherines Dock

What night was Whitelands Teachers Training College!?.


----------



## Duncan112

I was there a bit later than that - 1981 -1983 for phase 1, the academic side had moved to Greenhithe but did the summer vacation at Woolwich and one day a week workshop in the second year. Stopped at Angel Hostel, Victoria Dock Road. Back down there last month - all changed now - the Angel Hostel appears to be flats (social housing?) and the front door is bricked up, Pub "Spanish Steps" many an exciting evening in there - shades of the Rawhide scene from Blues Brothers - all gone now - a hotel as best as I can make out where it was. Only pub in Custom House now is "The Connaught" which was boarded up when I was there. Couldnt find the site of the North Woolwich annex.

Greenhithe is now yuppieville - the college is an (expensive) housing estate, the pub that was "The White Hart" (Outside loos and 24 hour drinking 20 years too soon) is now an upper class bar/eating house. 

I think "The Challenge" failed it's boiler survey and was scuttled as a dive site - the engine is now in the science museum - certainly one ship used by the cadets was.

Sic transit gloria mundi - happy days!!


----------



## bjd

Another place selling falling down water which we used when at Poplar was The Spotted Dog in Forest Gate 

A memory of Empsom Street the six week course during the summer break between Years 1 & 2 and at the time I was there Skinheads were the Fashion a bit intimidating until you got to them

Bryan


----------



## BigNick

We were in the King Ted's Seaman's Rest, corner of Commercial Road and Salmon Lane. The drinking holes for us in 75-77 were the Charles Napier on Commercial Road, run by a real 'geeza' named Rick. Was always getting raided by the Old Bill at 2am, and a lot of us were under 18 as well! But if you lived at King Teds they didn't used to bother. Also drank at the Star of the East and The Londoner, live music from an all girl band named Brandy, lead singer later fronted Shakatak. Topless barmaids on Sundays. Memories are made of this!

Later moved to a smaller seamans hostel on the junction of Commercial Road, Burdett Road, West India Dock Road and East India Dock Road, (opposite The Londoner) but can't remember the hostel name.

For our 3rd phase in 78 KingTeds had become a battered womens refuge and we moved down West India Dock Road to Queen Victoria's Seamans Rest. Still used the Star of the East but also some pubs in the backstreets behind Queen Vics, again, can't remember the names. Iain, can you fill in any gaps?

Of course, Poplar College is something you look down on from Canary Wharf these days, but i believe the Green Man is still there on Poplar Hight St. near to the college.

Cheers,

BigNick


----------



## iang

Hi Nick,
Mariners Hotel as i recall.Can`t remember any pub names at back of Vics.Their was one pub though we were physicaly ejected from and had to run for it.Their was a birthday party on.One of our lot chatted up the birthday girl,not realizing the big bloke next to him was the boyfriend.All hell let loose.The pub was full of friends and familly they all joined in as we ran a gauntlet of kicks and punches.Can`t remember name of pub though.Stuck to the Star after that.
Iain


----------



## BigNick

The Mariners, course it was. Nice one Iain.

Nick


----------



## Doxfordman

Anyone remember the Pigot Arms - just accross the road from the Londoner - great boozer.


----------



## Steve Hodges

*Poplar tech*

Hello fellow Poplarites, I just found this thread and it brought back some memories. I did the OND course 1968-1970 - remember the Empson Street annex well, mostly for trying to weld my fingers together with an oxy-acetylene torch. Does anyone remember the ex-RN guy that taught naval architecture? Was it Commander Martin? He took us all down to Pompey for a day in the RN's damage control simulator, near drowned half of us.
Did my "vacation training" at Caird & Rayners on Commercial Road, making evaporators , and stayed in the Mariner's Hotel. 
Also remember an epic three-legged pub crawl from the college for charity round most of the local pubs mentioned, finishing up in the Londoner, and all getting chucked out when one of our number threw up on the stairs. As one of our number has already observed - happy days, indeed.


----------



## bjd

I also remember the 3 legged pub crawl whilst at poplar was it a half in every pub and do es anyone remember the football games at Hackney Marshes a bit chilly when the wind blew across them

Bryan


----------



## BigNick

Steve,

Yes it was definitely Commander Martin, tall white haired bloke as i recall, still going strong 1975 to 1978.

BigNick


----------



## Cwade

*Same same*

I was there at the same time as you and also worked on the old tug. Funny that most of us never got to sail her when she left on her second maiden voyage.
Of course, your dredging up some old memories for me. i left the service in '80 to move to America.
Love to hear from anyone, especially old friends, Nic, Tim, Ian I, et al.



iang said:


> Served my engineering cadetship with BP here.Stayed in King Teds,Mariners Hotel and Queen Vics.Good times.Would be great to hear from old classmates.
> Local pubs:Charles Napier,Londener,Red Star? Remember the grub at king teds:3 shades of baked bean,the darker the older they were.What was the name of the tug at St catherines Dock we worked on.what happened to it?What was the name of the annexe where we did workshop practice?
> Anyone out there from that time?
> IAIN


----------



## Pyramid

*Poplar 77 / 78*

Hi , anyone remeber Martin Butler from Banbury , he drove an old Mini Cooper that was his pride and joy.
I did my sea time with him on the British Kennet before coming to Poplar , Steve Fry ( Tuck) was another cadet with BP who did his first phase at South Shields.
I also recall Don Reith ( Scouser) who played decent football while the rest of us were crap.
Other names that come to mind , Dick parker and Tony Heathcote , both BP Cadets I seem to remember.

Anyway Happy days were had by all , what about the Phoenix pub also , used to be a bit more upmarket and remember the owner had a big photo of Frank Sinatra hanging up in it , seemed to be his pride and joy. ( maybe it wasn't upmarket , it was loooong time ago)

Cheers ,....Doug Duncan


----------



## captainchris

Phoenix is still there, but everywhere else, apart from Bum Daddies is gone

Chris


----------



## clonguish

*King Teds 70-72*

OMG what memories of phase 1 god bless ur memories as I couldnt for the life of me remember the Napiers name, what was the name of the guy in charge of us in King Teds, can recall playing ten pin Bowling down one of the corridors with real milk bottles and a brick , what were we??? Can Remember Girling as Head of Dept, Commander Firkin? 2ic and a little fellow alway wore a Blazer with MN on the breast Pocket, Paddy O'Rourke who was the guy in the powewr plant room, other names I recall would be John Jenkins ( Houlders) John Heaton ( Holders) Chas Wilkie ( Blue Star) Pete Harnby ( BP?)
Rag Macs = Rachel MacMillian Training Coll. all in a distant alcohol fuel past, 

Duncan McGregor Tompkins ( Furness Withy and Houlders )


----------



## Duncan112

clonguish said:


> OMG what memories of phase 1 god bless ur memories as I couldnt for the life of me remember the Napiers name, what was the name of the guy in charge of us in King Teds, can recall playing ten pin Bowling down one of the corridors with real milk bottles and a brick , what were we??? Can Remember Girling as Head of Dept, Commander Firkin? 2ic and a little fellow alway wore a Blazer with MN on the breast Pocket, Paddy O'Rourke who was the guy in the powewr plant room, other names I recall would be John Jenkins ( Houlders) John Heaton ( Holders) Chas Wilkie ( Blue Star) Pete Harnby ( BP?)
> Rag Macs = Rachel MacMillian Training Coll. all in a distant alcohol fuel past,
> 
> Duncan McGregor Tompkins ( Furness Withy and Houlders )


John Girling finished as head of Engineering at Greenhithe, unfortunately passed on about 3 years ago.

Duncan


----------



## Viv

I was at Poplar for phase 3 in 64/65, it was the year the N Woolwich annex was first opened, we spent half our time first term getting things running. A very enjoyable year.
I was at the boat show last year, so I took a drive down to N Woolwich to see what was there, I wish I hadn't bothered.


----------



## iang

*long time ago...*

Before my memory fails me,here a few names I remember from 75 intake:
BP: Paul Munson,Graeme Whyte,Andy Cobban,Alan Steel,Andy Lines,Jimmy Macdonald,Robert Chislet.Neil Anderson.
RFA:Tim Grey,Nick Cochran,Stuart Hope,John Plant.
Houlders: Brian Hedges
??:Ashley Menzies,Bernard Gaulier,Phil Eient
Dick Whitington was the Welfare Officer at King Teds

iang


----------



## Welsh Dragon

Recall the Grapes down by the river. David Owen MP (Gang of Four) lived a few doors away. Spent 3rd phase there 1975. If I recall we used to go to a Girls Collage over the river nick name of Raggy Mags. Anybody remember that. 
Napier, Star of the East & Londoner all have a fond place in my heart and an empty place in my pocket.
[=P]


----------



## Billieboy

Was at Poplar for part A Second Eng. 1967 stayed at Anchor House, where Watneys put in a 20M² cooled beer tank, it never ran out! The best day of the week was collecting the three quid dole money from the unemployment exchange and then having lunch at Old Friends in Lime house, next to the police station, we were a mixed bunch, but two of the gang spoke Chinese so we always got good food and service with minimal cost! That was a lovely Summer, "Kursaal", never lost a race and the initial 3quid at 100-6 paid off! and paid off! for some reason I was never ever short of cash!


----------



## Doxfordman

clonguish said:


> OMG what memories of phase 1 god bless ur memories as I couldnt for the life of me remember the Napiers name, what was the name of the guy in charge of us in King Teds, can recall playing ten pin Bowling down one of the corridors with real milk bottles and a brick , what were we??? Can Remember Girling as Head of Dept, Commander Firkin? 2ic and a little fellow alway wore a Blazer with MN on the breast Pocket, Paddy O'Rourke who was the guy in the powewr plant room, other names I recall would be John Jenkins ( Houlders) John Heaton ( Holders) Chas Wilkie ( Blue Star) Pete Harnby ( BP?)
> Rag Macs = Rachel MacMillian Training Coll. all in a distant alcohol fuel past,
> 
> Duncan McGregor Tompkins ( Furness Withy and Houlders )


I think the name of the bloke who wore the blazer was Minchin - he taught EK's. I was best mates with Chas Wilkie (Blue Star), John Kelly (Bowrings), John Jenkins the skin head?, 
Most of us got thrown out or at least told to leave early after a fire extinuisher fight during the end of our 3rd phase, I think we were doing our lifeboat tickets at the time. Bit hazy now after all these years.


----------



## Magoo1

Well - what memories!! Most of my long term memory is shot to pieces but this thread has brought a few back! I was at PTC from 69 to 73 and was a resident of one of Scroggins' houses - 11 Finden Road Forest Gate - just off Green Street. 
I well remember Girling - and what about Shepherd - large shaggy grey bearded bloke- can't remember what the old boy taught but remember his son played guitar in Gary Glitter's band! The name Coutinho springs to mind from the main building too - think he was one of the workshop lecturers at the main building! 

We spent the first year at Empson Street apart from one day a week at the main building and then did ONC in year 2 at the main building, off to sea for a bit then phase 3 at woolwich. They'd just bought a biggish diesel and our task was to install it. My bit - with a mate was to design, make and fit the compressed air lines - so we drew them up on paper and then subbed the work to the guys working in the welding shop while we pee'd off to the pub for the duration. God knows how we ever got through that course

Names from the course I remember were Neil Matthews, Neil Matthewson, Bernie Grant, Bob Easton, Atholl Blair, Tony Shilling - I dare say more will come to me if I think about it

I started off working for Hain-Nourse which got rolled into the General Cargo Division of P&O and sailed on Treneglos, Trebartha, Westmorland, Tongariro Manapouri and Mataura

Cheers all - more if I remember later!!


----------



## Doxfordman

I was at PTC from 70 - 74, with a year at sea 72/73. There were a couple of Hains blokes in our course, one was a little bloke from London, Martin Pain , I think his name was. He turned up down here in Aus a while back but haven't heard of him for a long while. We lived at the Mariners for the first two years, then in the 3rd phase we lived at Forest Gate, a place in Blackheath, a furnature van (Commer) and latterly in King Teds.


----------



## Magoo1

Doxfordman said:


> I was at PTC from 70 - 74, with a year at sea 72/73. There were a couple of Hains blokes in our course, one was a little bloke from London, Martin Pain , I think his name was. He turned up down here in Aus a while back but haven't heard of him for a long while. We lived at the Mariners for the first two years, then in the 3rd phase we lived at Forest Gate, a place in Blackheath, a furnature van (Commer) and latterly in King Teds.


Hi Dox
sounds like you were a year later than me!
Howard Stringer, Mick Wacher, Mick Rivett, John Whittaker, Chris Tobin are a few more names that sprang to mind!

I had a week in the Mariners - but I really don't remember anything about it!! Must have been something in the beer! Or maybe it was the (Smoke) as i was a bit of a (Hippy)  


Oh yeah - and a bloke called Steve Smith who I met up with again later on when he and his new wife turned up on board in Timaru - much to the crew's amazement as he'd seemingly married the notorious "Hairy Mary" from Dunedin!! 
Cheers!


----------



## Doxfordman

Magoo,

Would that have been Mick Wager, can't remember which company he was with but he lived down in Kent, in Petham. If it was the same bloke I stayed with him once or twice when we used to visit Cantaberry for very long weekends - happy days.
Heard tell of "Hairy Mary", did you ever come accross the lovely Davinia - 2/E's mole??


----------



## bjd

Magoo1

I must have been around at the time in finden rd in 72/73 with bernie, Atholl Blair who was always after change so he could phone caroline? in belfast Mick lyons another name from that time I remember bernie's pest control methods. Do you remember Neil and the stop children crossing sign from forest gate nick, also the sessions at the rising sun with john groves behind the bar 

Bryan


----------



## Magoo1

bjd said:


> Magoo1
> 
> I must have been around at the time in finden rd in 72/73 with bernie, Atholl Blair who was always after change so he could phone caroline? in belfast Mick lyons another name from that time I remember bernie's pest control methods. Do you remember Neil and the stop children crossing sign from forest gate nick, also the sessions at the rising sun with john groves behind the bar
> 
> Bryan


BRYAN!!!!!!!!!!!..... It's Mark!!(Wave) 

Who could forget Bernie taking potshots at the wildlife! Neil was very very pissed that night! He's only just come ashore - I sent him a message via friends reunited but never got a reply!
PM me your e-mail address and I'll send you a pic of the front of the house I took last year


Dox - it must be the same bloke - his surname was Wacher but he was insistant that it was pronounced to rhyme with wager - and he definately lived in that area


----------



## Doxfordman

Magoo,

I reckon it was the same bloke and i think he was with Bowrings? - which puts me about a year behind you.


----------



## Magoo1

He was indeed with Bowrings now you come to mention it!! 

God that was a long time ago!!


----------



## Doxfordman

It certainly was a long time ago - Happy dazs!!!


----------



## DIBs

I did Phase 3 with Mike Wacher at north Woolwich from Sept 71 to july 72.
He was living in Blackheath, I was a Scroggins boy! Mike is now a C/ENG with
P.O Ferries in Dover and still lives near Canterbury,he is a real gentleman and 
a good friend to all who know him. I was known as Joe at the time because I did Phase 1 with Shell and Phase 2 and 3 with N.Z.S. It was a wonderful year
with so much going on. P.O GCD was formed during this time and I went back
to sea on the Nyanza and lost touch with the N.Z.S. guys Joined Townsend
Car ferries in 73 and met up with Mike again on the S.O.F.E. in 78,I think
DIBs


----------



## Doxfordman

Dibs,
Is Watcher still a Chief working out of Dover??


----------



## DIBs

Hi Dox, yes Mike is a chief on The Pride Of Canterbury,they now work week on week off, one of the reasons I took redundancy, and have now retired.
regards DIBs


----------



## Doxfordman

DIB's,

Thanks for the information - I'll have to try and contact him.


----------



## Geoff Clode

Hi Outthere, I attended Poplar in 1970.for Houlder Bros. We stayed at Anchor House, some at the Red Ensign Club, Aldgate. We used to drink at a dockside pub called Charlie Browns? memories fading a bit these days!Mucky Charlies? I remember seamen for years wrote their names on the wall! Their was another famous pub there, no doubt someone will enlighten me?


----------



## Billieboy

Geoff Clode said:


> Hi Outthere, I attended Poplar in 1970.for Houlder Bros. We stayed at Anchor House, some at the Red Ensign Club, Aldgate. We used to drink at a dockside pub called Charlie Browns? memories fading a bit these days!Mucky Charlies? I remember seamen for years wrote their names on the wall! Their was another famous pub there, no doubt someone will enlighten me?


I used to stay at Anchor house too, in '67, I was there when they brought in the Big Watney tank. What a great place to stay.


----------



## crisden78

I was in Poplar College early in 1965, doing a pre sea course compliments of Blue Star. Stayed in the Queen Vic seamens rest at 7 bob a night. I think the pub along the road was the Great Eastern, on the corner of the East India dock road and further down, Charley Browns


----------



## GWB

I was at Popular in63 pre sea course compliments Shaw Savill in digs at Upton Park not far from the Bolyne Pub.


----------



## crisden78

I spent New Years eve 1965 in Anchor House, then back to the ship [Canadian Star] in KG5 dock and sailed at midnight for Liverpool, and into a gale in the Channel. What a trip!


----------



## alan dd

I spent from September 75 to July 76 at Poplar, staying at Queen Victoria Seamens Rest. 
Sort of a "Remedial" course for about 25 of us from all different companies and previous colleges to retake the METC we failed in Phase 1 - in my case due to having too much of a good time in Hull for the first two years!! The idea was to resit the original exam and do workshops in the first four months and then go on to the METAC the next year. A very condensed course.

There were a couple of us from P&O, BP and Shell, with half a dozen from RFA, the rest if I remember correctly coming from Houlders/Blue Funnel/Ocean.

Workshops on a Friday down in Woolwich with an 0800 start, and 1700 finish - we had to get the required workshop time in to satisfy City and Guilds! Always remember that place - there was an old condenser in the yard we were 'sent to work on' as punishment for an assortment of offences. 'Work' involved battering the ferrules and tube packing to death in order to remove a tube. (you'll need to do that a lot when you get back to sea sonny!) I've never seen a condenser with tube packing in the 35 years at sea since then!!
I remember that most of the (steam recip) pumps we had to dismantle and take measurements as exercises had the nuts and bolts only hand tight and there was usually a sheet inside with all the correct answers/figures written down by previous cadets.
Used to have lunch at the STC cables factory on workshop days, food was superb compared with that at Queen Vics.

We spent most evenings in a pub a couple of hundred yards behind Queen Vics, at a bend in the road on Upper North Street, can anyone remember the name of it? Manager was called 'Tell' or Terry and used to drink Guiness - usually had a drink on four corners of the bar! The building is still there (I've looked on Google Earth Street View) but has been converted to flats by the look of it and is overgrown with ivy.

Happy times................


----------



## Tom Wood

I was at Teds in 50 but can't find other class mates.
Have a lot of memories - Gulliver (caretaker at the hall) - MY Wendorian (training) Magellan (launch boat) Lecky & Sumner (Whalers)
ABA trainer Etching ? Whose tough up put several in hospital.
Strike at the dinner table - those beans were just too hard to handle. 
Gulliver's violin strings sabotaged) and much more but not many will remember my days - I'm now 75 with the best memories of all.


----------



## Landi

clonguish said:


> OMG what memories of phase 1 god bless ur memories as I couldnt for the life of me remember the Napiers name, what was the name of the guy in charge of us in King Teds, can recall playing ten pin Bowling down one of the corridors with real milk bottles and a brick , what were we??? Can Remember Girling as Head of Dept, Commander Firkin? 2ic and a little fellow alway wore a Blazer with MN on the breast Pocket, Paddy O'Rourke who was the guy in the powewr plant room, other names I recall would be John Jenkins ( Houlders) John Heaton ( Holders) Chas Wilkie ( Blue Star) Pete Harnby ( BP?)
> Rag Macs = Rachel MacMillian Training Coll. all in a distant alcohol fuel past,
> 
> Duncan McGregor Tompkins ( Furness Withy and Houlders )



Hi Duncan,

Where you thinking about Jack Whittington as the guy who looked after us on behalf of the British Sailors Society, he used to organise the football, tickets to TV shows and the Youth Hosteling/Ten Tors walks.

I remember grinding valves on the Challenge Tug, the three legged race, and getting into a little trouble with the George Davis family!

Names, well Mick Willis, John John, Dave Fellows, RFA, Pat King BP
Mark Rabbet, Mobil, Jimmy Devlin, Paul Butler Blue Star and many more who's names seem to have been lost in time and the alcoholic haze.

Ian Goodall, Ex Turnbull Scott.


----------



## boatmadman

I was on 3rd phase Jan to Dec 1976, stayed in the Mariners. Blimey this has stirred some memories.
I remember the Star of the East v well, quality of the beer was judged by the size and number of floaters! Did we dare complain? No way!!
Lunchtimes in the Green Man helped pass the afternoons in college!
Woolwich, workshop time - swapping bits between the two sulzer barge engines to confuse your mates. Then going to the pub Friday lunchtime for some 'adult' entertainment.

Ian ex BP


----------



## NoR

> "........... There was a system whereby your company did not pay you fully on ticket leave so the dole was there to 'top' it off. All very legit but sounded really odd!........"
> Graham Wallace


Remember signing on at Leith (2nd mates 1965) for exactly the same reason. I astonished the 'Bru' staff by actually taking a job during the College holidays, it was at the SPA warehouse somewhere in Edinburgh.


----------



## Doxfordman

Sheeesh,
It was 41 years ago today - 13th September 1970, That I began my Cadetship with NZSC and Poplar Tech, whilst staying at the Mariner Hotel. A lot of water has gone over the side since then!


----------



## Bruce B

*Whoa! This is weird*



bjd said:


> Magoo1
> 
> I must have been around at the time in finden rd in 72/73 with bernie, Atholl Blair who was always after change so he could phone caroline? in belfast Mick lyons another name from that time I remember bernie's pest control methods. Do you remember Neil and the stop children crossing sign from forest gate nick, also the sessions at the rising sun with john groves behind the bar
> 
> Bryan


Just found this forum and website and here we are! Lots of PTC stuff right here. Magoo, you may not remember me but I certainly have been reminded of some of the people I knew and in particular John Groves who I shared a house with in Halley Rd, Manor Park! Also there was Richard Soman, Keith Forget, Clive Goulden. Neil Matthews and John I'm still in touch with after all these years! I just met up with an old mate called Paul (Beeps) Burgoyne back in June who's now a school teacher. He used to have vintage motorbikes in those days. Lots of memories jogged here. Thank you! Some other names I remember: Chris Brautigham (sp?), Dave Arnold (still in touch with him!), Nigel Hancock.
This forum has been an inspiration and reconnected some neurones that were seriously disfunctional. 
Bruce B


----------



## Bruce B

Welsh Dragon said:


> Recall the Grapes down by the river. David Owen MP (Gang of Four) lived a few doors away. Spent 3rd phase there 1975. If I recall we used to go to a Girls Collage over the river nick name of Raggy Mags. Anybody remember that.
> Napier, Star of the East & Londoner all have a fond place in my heart and an empty place in my pocket.
> [=P]


Yep. Raggy Macs, or Rachel McMillan College was a regular haunt and I went to many a night out there and saw several bands in the hall including Mud! Mmm, impressive! I had a girlfriend who studied there and many fond memories of the place. Buggered if I know how you got there though but driving around the East End then was very much simpler than it is now I suspect.
Cheers,
Bruce


----------



## Bruce B

Does anyone know what actual street the North Woolwich annexe was on? And what was the pub close by where I used to go for a lunchtime pint and listen to Alice Cooper's "School's Out" on the juke box!?
Bruce B


----------



## GeeM

Bruce B said:


> Does anyone know what actual street the North Woolwich annexe was on? And what was the pub close by where I used to go for a lunchtime pint and listen to Alice Cooper's "School's Out" on the juke box!?
> Bruce B


Bruce

Yes I remember the street name It was Empson Street. I was there from 1979-83, Turnbull Scott Cadet. Happy memories of taking that machinery apart which had been taken apart by so many Engineer Cadets before. Cant remember the pub name though. Im still In the shipping business. Now working as a Class Surveyor.

Martin


----------



## Doxfordman

Empson Steet was in Bow, not North Woolwich from my memory? Might be wrong. Slivertown Way comes to memory but that might have the road to there. can rember the sweet smell of the sugar refinary, just the job after a heavy night!


----------



## Bruce B

Yes Dox, I think you're right. Empson St was where the Poplar Tech workshop annexe was where we did stuff like turning and workshop practice. The North Woolwich annexe was where the final year engineering was done and It was down somewhere off North Woolwich Rd I think. Now most of that old stuff has been knocked down to make way for things like the University of East London. Just would have liked a confirmation of exactly where it was! I was doing my 3rd year in '73 and it was a very different place then. In truth, not a very nice place either! Mind you, you could at least drive to the West End in a realistic time, grab a pint and be back before midnight. Try that now! Cheers, B


----------



## david freeman

Graham Wallace said:


> I studied for my Second's steam ticket at Poplar Tech in 1962. I always thought the most amusing time was lining up for the dole, was it each week, too long ago to remember.
> I reckon it was one of the most well dressed dole lines in London. There was a system whereby your company did not pay you fully on ticket leave so the dole was there to 'top' it off. All very legit but sounded really odd!
> I went back in 1999 to look at some of my old roots and was totally taken aback at the area, just overwhelmed by Canary Wharf.
> Graham Wallace


. Hello Graham did you know David Morgan BP HNc Apprentice? about the same time. Wound Up with the DtP Ports Division in Sunley House High Holborn. I sailed with him on the Courage in 64 as apprentice, Great time David was 4/e. David served on the SE IMarE committe, when he was connected to the Port of Dover.(EEK)


----------



## DIBs

The pub near North Woolwich Annexe was the Kent Arms,just across the railway line.You wouldn`t go there in the evening! The annexe was in Store Road I think it was part of the old Cable & Wireless factory.I was there for Phase 3 ,13-9-71 to 14-7-72,it was a wonderful year in my life. 
DIBs


----------



## Bruce B

boatmadman said:


> I was on 3rd phase Jan to Dec 1976, stayed in the Mariners. Blimey this has stirred some memories.
> I remember the Star of the East v well, quality of the beer was judged by the size and number of floaters! Did we dare complain? No way!!
> Lunchtimes in the Green Man helped pass the afternoons in college!
> Woolwich, workshop time - swapping bits between the two sulzer barge engines to confuse your mates. Then going to the pub Friday lunchtime for some 'adult' entertainment.
> 
> Ian ex BP


So Ian, what was the name of that pub at North Woolwich near the workshops?! And do you remember one of the engineering lecturers called Rathbone? Always stuck in my mind as being a very dry old stick! Not entirely without humour though. God, you'd need a sense of humour to work there every day with the like of us lot!(Pint)
Cheers, Bruce B


----------



## Neil M

Blimey!!!! Reading through these threads has joined up some brains cells - long out of action!! Poplar 69 - 73. Stayed at a Scroggins house in Forest gate. I shall re - read all the threads and peice all the stuff together - thanks guys!


----------



## Doxfordman

Bruce B said:


> Yes Dox, I think you're right. Empson St was where the Poplar Tech workshop annexe was where we did stuff like turning and workshop practice. The North Woolwich annexe was where the final year engineering was done and It was down somewhere off North Woolwich Rd I think. Now most of that old stuff has been knocked down to make way for things like the University of East London. Just would have liked a confirmation of exactly where it was! I was doing my 3rd year in '73 and it was a very different place then. In truth, not a very nice place either! Mind you, you could at least drive to the West End in a realistic time, grab a pint and be back before midnight. Try that now! Cheers, B


Bruce,
You must have been there same time as me. Phase 3, 73-74.
Did you know Alan Gosling? He was an RFA cadet.


----------



## Bruce B

Doxfordman said:


> Bruce,
> You must have been there same time as me. Phase 3, 73-74.
> Did you know Alan Gosling? He was an RFA cadet.


Hi Dox,
Yep, I guess we were there about the same time but I think I was there a year earlier because I started at PTC in 69 so Phase 3 would have been 72/73. Can't place anyone called Alan Gosling, but that doesn't mean much... my detailed memory seems to have deserted me!
Bruce B(Cloud)


----------



## Graham Wallace

david freeman said:


> . Hello Graham did you know David Morgan BP HNc Apprentice? about the same time. Wound Up with the DtP Ports Division in Sunley House High Holborn. I sailed with him on the Courage in 64 as apprentice, Great time David was 4/e. David served on the SE IMarE committe, when he was connected to the Port of Dover.(EEK)


Yes David I have met him, originally back in 2003 and last contact in 2009. 

He was a 1956 Intake, sailed on as 3E to 1965 and left BP

Graham


----------



## Doxfordman

Bruce,

Yep, you would have been a year in front of me / us.


----------



## Steve Hodges

Just re-read this thread and it brought back even more memories, although as 1968-70 OND course I was a bit before most contributors. I seem to remember there was a massive single leg blast injection diesel in the basement that was occasionally run up for demonstrating how to take cards, but it shook the whole building so it wasn't used much. A couple of lecturers came to mind whose names I can't recall One was a little pipe-smoking ex MN engineer who taught us thermodynamics, but would frequently tie himself in knots with the calcs and have to go out to calm down ( and, it was rumoured, to get another lecturer to explain what he was doing wrong) Nice bloke, but really he taught us more about what to expect when we got to sea than he did about thermodynamics. Another character was our maths lecturer in year 2 - a young bloke who had a Masters degree in Mathematics but was studying for a degree in law, he used to set us work to do in the class then get on with his own studies. No-one messed him about because he was an amateur wrestler! And how long did the half-size snooker table in the common room survive for? It was pretty rough by 1970, that's for sure, but that's where I learned to play.
But my main memory is of trying to concentrate in hot stuffy rooms, while looking out of the window at the ships in the West India Dock and thinking "When am I finally going to get to sea?"


----------



## crisden78

I was on a pre sea course at Poplar in 1965, mostly BI cadets with 4 of us from Blue Star. Stayed across the road at the Queen Vic Seamans Rest...7 bob a night, closest pub I think was the Manor. Frequented Charley Browns on the East India Dock Road and also the Prospect of Whitby on Wapping Wall. Happy Days


----------



## stonkingjohn

Doxfordman said:


> Bruce,
> You must have been there same time as me. Phase 3, 73-74.
> Did you know Alan Gosling? He was an RFA cadet.


Hi Doxfordman,
I was RFA in 1970-1972 and 1973-74 at Poplar. Alan Gosling was one of our lot along with Eric Hambling, Frank Bryden, Rob Cottam, Pete Best, Graham Jeffrey, Paul Cooper, Roger Stevens, Oswald Moseley, Steve Piper?, Derek Emm, Andy Sheward and Rick Hudson.

Last saw Alan Gosling in 1974/75 around Richmond/Twickenham.


----------



## 8575

The building on the corner of Commercial Road and Salmon Lane was the "stack of bricks", used by MAR cadets in the 60s, with the watering hole just opposite called the Cooper's Arms run by an ex docker Bill and his wife Grace. Gawd knows what the locals thought of us but a genteel place of recreation it was not! Stack of Bricks is now a block of flats - quite tastefully converted but the plaque at the top of the main entrance still has all the details about seafaring and King George V opening it. Cooper's Arms long gone and replaced by boring modern flats. Star of the East is, last time I went passed, still boarded up. The Mariner's Hotel is still there but is now a hostel of some sort. West India Dock Road has been sanitised - no more Chinese restaurants just modern low level blocks of flats but Limehouse Police Station is still there - remember when living in the Mariner's we were asked to supply 9 blokes to take part in a line-up! Got half a crown for our trouble. Good to be young in that era. Someone mentioned Raggy Mags - nowadays it's student halls of residence for one of the universites.


----------



## Doxfordman

stonkingjohn said:


> Hi Doxfordman,
> I was RFA in 1970-1972 and 1973-74 at Poplar. Alan Gosling was one of our lot along with Eric Hambling, Frank Bryden, Rob Cottam, Pete Best, Graham Jeffrey, Paul Cooper, Roger Stevens, Oswald Moseley, Steve Piper?, Derek Emm, Andy Sheward and Rick Hudson.
> 
> Last saw Alan Gosling in 1974/75 around Richmond/Twickenham.


Wow, I remember most of those names. Alan fetched up living in Weymouth and was a Super for Condor Ferries. He got divorced and moved with his new partner to Southern Spain, where I believe he still is. He has holiday accommodation up in the hills just outside of Malaga.


----------



## Graham Wallace

david freeman said:


> . Hello Graham did you know David Morgan BP HNc Apprentice? about the same time. Wound Up with the DtP Ports Division in Sunley House High Holborn. I sailed with him on the Courage in 64 as apprentice, Great time David was 4/e. David served on the SE IMarE committe, when he was connected to the Port of Dover.(EEK)


David

I started my Apprenticeship with BP in 1955, there was no HNC course running at that time only OND's. David L Morgan was a 1956 Intake at Hendon where BP started it's HNC studies ( I do not know how they did that, I always presumed you had to have an ONC before progressing up to an HNC! After I left BP I went back for an HNC with all endorsements for A.I. Mech E.) There were only 13 BP Apprentices in the 1956 intake at Hendon.

I first came across David Morgan in 2003 and retained contact up to 2009. In 1993 he joined I MarEst in a management function. He died in 2011, I will try to attach his Obituary.

Graham


----------



## GrahamBurn

Thanks to you all for putting a big smile on my face I was one of a group that did Phase 3 with a difference at Poplar 73/74, we were OND failed so did Phase 1 METC in the first half of our time and then the Phase 3 METC Advanced in the second half of our year there, it was a bit of a crammer especially fitting it in around all the boozing and whatever at Raggy Mags, Guys Hospital amongst others, weekend trips away for "football"
Remember the Kent across the road from the N Woolwich annexe, used to do drag nights, very entertaining! We stayed in Queen Vics, locals the African Tavern, Green Man and another one the name of which escapes me, Terry and Maureen were the land lord and lady and they had a most attractive daughter called Terresa. Commander bloody Martin put me off Nav arch for life and it was thanks to Bob Smith in Shields I managed to pass it for chiefs.


----------



## GrahamBurn

alan dd said:


> I spent from September 75 to July 76 at Poplar, staying at Queen Victoria Seamens Rest.
> Sort of a "Remedial" course for about 25 of us from all different companies and previous colleges to retake the METC we failed in Phase 1 - in my case due to having too much of a good time in Hull for the first two years!! The idea was to resit the original exam and do workshops in the first four months and then go on to the METAC the next year. A very condensed course.
> 
> There were a couple of us from P&O, BP and Shell, with half a dozen from RFA, the rest if I remember correctly coming from Houlders/Blue Funnel/Ocean.
> 
> Workshops on a Friday down in Woolwich with an 0800 start, and 1700 finish - we had to get the required workshop time in to satisfy City and Guilds! Always remember that place - there was an old condenser in the yard we were 'sent to work on' as punishment for an assortment of offences. 'Work' involved battering the ferrules and tube packing to death in order to remove a tube. (you'll need to do that a lot when you get back to sea sonny!) I've never seen a condenser with tube packing in the 35 years at sea since then!!
> I remember that most of the (steam recip) pumps we had to dismantle and take measurements as exercises had the nuts and bolts only hand tight and there was usually a sheet inside with all the correct answers/figures written down by previous cadets.
> Used to have lunch at the STC cables factory on workshop days, food was superb compared with that at Queen Vics.
> 
> We spent most evenings in a pub a couple of hundred yards behind Queen Vics, at a bend in the road on Upper North Street, can anyone remember the name of it? Manager was called 'Tell' or Terry and used to drink Guiness - usually had a drink on four corners of the bar! The building is still there (I've looked on Google Earth Street View) but has been converted to flats by the look of it and is overgrown with ivy.
> 
> Happy times................


I did the same as you the year before, had a great time many fond memories, what was the name of that pub, I went back a few years after and Terry got me so pissed I had to sleep it off in the back of my car before I could get back to N London where I was visiting my brother!


----------



## datsunfan

iang said:


> Before my memory fails me,here a few names I remember from 75 intake:
> BP: Paul Munson,Graeme Whyte,Andy Cobban,Alan Steel,Andy Lines,Jimmy Macdonald,Robert Chislet.Neil Anderson.
> RFA:Tim Grey,Nick Cochran,Stuart Hope,John Plant.
> Houlders: Brian Hedges
> ??:Ashley Menzies,Bernard Gaulier,Phil Eient
> Dick Whitington was the Welfare Officer at King Teds
> 
> iang


I think these were in a year below - I was 74 - 76 - Graham white did the Ten Tors training with us - sailed with Jim McDonald later on...


----------



## martingirvin

iang said:


> Before my memory fails me,here a few names I remember from 75 intake:
> BP: Paul Munson,Graeme Whyte,Andy Cobban,Alan Steel,Andy Lines,Jimmy Macdonald,Robert Chislet.Neil Anderson.
> RFA:Tim Grey,Nick Cochran,Stuart Hope,John Plant.
> Houlders: Brian Hedges
> ??:Ashley Menzies,Bernard Gaulier,Phil Eient
> Dick Whitington was the Welfare Officer at King Teds
> 
> iang


It was Jack Whittington....


----------



## Clifford Cocker

*Poplar College*

The tug in St Kitts at one time was the Challenger.
I was at Poplar in 1975 up for part B chiefs when we were visited by some long haired erk from the students union who demanded that we all join the union. He was 5 minutes into his talk when this 6 foot South African stood up and said "why don't you F..k off Man" he didn't finish his demand!!


----------



## RNCottam

*RFA Cadets 1970 to 1974 Poplar Tech*



GrahamBurn said:


> I did the same as you the year before, had a great time many fond memories, what was the name of that pub, I went back a few years after and Terry got me so pissed I had to sleep it off in the back of my car before I could get back to N London where I was visiting my brother!


Well just found this string of information, it brings back some memories, sadly after nearly 50 years, recall is not 100%, so who is out there some of us managed to keep in touch: Frank Bryden, Eric Hambling, Paul Cooper, Pete Best, John Kingston, Graham Jefferies, we just recontacted Alan Gosling and Jerry Whitiker.
So where are Andy Sheward, Steve Piper etc.
Would be great to hear (only if you shout loudly due to on coming deafness due to high speed turbines and no ear defenders)


----------



## stonkingjohn

The other RFA cadets would be Derek Emm, Rick Hudson, Roger (Oswald) Moseley and Roger Stevens, I believe.


----------



## RNCottam

stonkingjohn said:


> The other RFA Engineer Cadets would be Derek Emm, Rick Hudson, Roger (Oswald) Moseley and Roger K Stevens, I believe.


Yepp, JK ?


----------



## Ian A Rogers

Poplar Tech 1970-72 then phase 3 1974 with Furness Whithy/Shaw Savill.
Resided in King Teds before being evicted in phase 3 with Barry Winters for inciting a riot?

I can remember a lot of the events talked about here. Charles cleghorn Wilkie had a mini from memory, now who was in it when we were finally caught for speeding through the tunnel after leaving Raggy Mags?

Cadets from Houlder Brothers, PSNC, Shaw Savill, Furness Withy, RFA, Blue Star, BP Tankers and Black Stars Bill Mensa.


----------



## Joh Heaton

Hi Ian
was at Poplar at the same time as you remember Chas Wilkie with his Matchless
Passed my phase 3 at Riversdale in Liverpool
was Bill Mensa their when you did Phase 3 I remember him during phase 1
He washed dishes in a well known restaurant to pay his studies!
a few names that come to mind you possibly remember John Jenkins, Duncan Tompkins,Dean,
Terry Burke
have a good Xmas
John Heaton (Houlders living in France)


----------



## stonkingjohn

Hi Ian and John,
I was also at Poplar for Phase 1 1970-72 amongst the RFA contingent mentioned in the earlier post by Bob Cottam. I can't put a face to Ian but I can picture you John, not bad for 40+ years.

In addition to the names you've both mentioned, others that come to mind are Tim Gilchrist, John Abbott, John Pierce, Greg Holland and Rod Parker. Rod Parker was I believe last with P&O Cruises.

Seasons Greetings

John Kingston


----------



## GrahamBurn

A few names I remember were Ian Whitfield, Joe Pattison, Jeff Harris, John Wojek, John Gordon-Harris, Nigel Mudd, Charles Batt, Billy Burgum, Stuart Rawlins?
I think we must have been the naughty boys as we seem to have had a lot more fun compared with the tales from other colleges.
Wish I could remember the pub in Upper North Street run by Terry and Maureen Morrison, I bet Nigel remembers as I seem to remember he was quite taken with their daughter Terresa ;-)
Graham


----------



## david freeman

Graham, rather late I am afraid thank you for the Obituary of Dave Morgan. I later meet up with Dave in Ports division at MCA's London HQ Sunley House, prior to the move of the whole division to Southampton, as the new HQ,with the Coastguards Division, of the MCA.
Your comments on Dave's time as a BP Cadet studying his HNC/HND? are interesting: I met up during my phase 2 with Alan Clark then doing his drydock time (Phase 3) at Palmers Hebburn. Alan also was a BP apprentice directly seconded/ or assigned the HNC/HND? course and studied at Gateshead TEch in 58-59? or maybe 60, and did his summer vocational training between year 1 and 2 at Clark Chapmans Gateshead, learning all their tricks of the trade (Winches/deck machinery and glass polishing for lenses for industrial uses-Lighthouses- the study of the heavens excetra!) Alan said at Palmers that once he had finished his time there (Phase 3- I think the HNC/HND? chappies did the apprenticeship in the traditional phase order, not the alternative phase order, such as a herb like I was?), he was going to work for Rolls Royce Derby, on the engineering division, whether aero or marine, or transport-rail, I do not know, I just knew him as a good colleague and a most pleasant of people.


----------



## Graham Wallace

david freeman said:


> Graham, rather late I am afraid thank you for the Obituary of Dave Morgan. I later meet up with Dave in Ports division at MCA's London HQ Sunley House, prior to the move of the whole division to Southampton, as the new HQ,with the Coastguards Division, of the MCA.
> Your comments on Dave's time as a BP Cadet studying his HNC/HND? are interesting: I met up during my phase 2 with Alan Clark then doing his drydock time (Phase 3) at Palmers Hebburn. Alan also was a BP apprentice directly seconded/ or assigned the HNC/HND? course and studied at Gateshead TEch in 58-59? or maybe 60, and did his summer vocational training between year 1 and 2 at Clark Chapmans Gateshead, learning all their tricks of the trade (Winches/deck machinery and glass polishing for lenses for industrial uses-Lighthouses- the study of the heavens excetra!) Alan said at Palmers that once he had finished his time there (Phase 3- I think the HNC/HND? chappies did the apprenticeship in the traditional phase order, not the alternative phase order, such as a herb like I was?), he was going to work for Rolls Royce Derby, on the engineering division, whether aero or marine, or transport-rail, I do not know, I just knew him as a good colleague and a most pleasant of people.


David,

I have never heard of BP EA Alan Clark from Gateshead Tech. As I have a complete listing of all BP EA's ( Not including BP Clyde EA's) 1952 to 1959 he was most probably a 1960 intake.

Thanks for the info I will add his name to the register of EA's including those details of his Apprenticeship.

Interesting he went to work at Rolls Royce in Derby, one of the 1955 EA's I sailed with on the Justice 1959/60 eventually worked there ,retired from them and lives in the area. 

My cousin belongs to the Golf course that runs alongside the RR plant in Derby, he mentions that all new planes fitted with RR engines always fly slowly over the plant showing off their engines.

Being a 1955 intake I did the "Alternative scheme for Marine Engineers" ( which initially commenced 1952), but in my second year it was amended reversing phase 3 & 4 and 2 years later phase 3(a one year duration) reverted back to Shipyards from BP Refineries) and a little later modified again for 6 months in the Industry and 6 months SSMTC.

Of course now I believe the Cadetship is only 3 Years, a drastic reduction from our 54 months. I do not know what happened to the HND course, probably abandoned years ago. Too many new Universities?

Graham


----------



## Joh Heaton

Ian A Rogers said:


> Poplar Tech 1970-72 then phase 3 1974 with Furness Whithy/Shaw Savill.
> Resided in King Teds before being evicted in phase 3 with Barry Winters for inciting a riot?
> 
> I can remember a lot of the events talked about here. Charles cleghorn Wilkie had a mini from memory, now who was in it when we were finally caught for speeding through the tunnel after leaving Raggy Mags?
> 
> Cadets from Houlder Brothers, PSNC, Shaw Savill, Furness Withy, RFA, Blue Star, BP Tankers and Black Stars Bill Mensa.


Hi Ian
Were you not with PSNC?
a few names I remember
Terry Burke PSNC had a bright red Ford Anglia the paint came from Heathrow airport where his father worked for the red buses!!
Pete Harnby who I beleive is now in Austarlia
Paul Holmes (known as PeePod)Shaw Savill came from Gillingham drove an Austin Healy Sprite
Dean ------ Houlders was from Putney I think real nice calm chap
Antowczec Houlders took up Karate as sport and came back one day in a right state!
Duncan Tompkins Houlders lives in Ireland has his own firm
John Jenkins Houlders consultant for British Rail I think
Some chap from Houlders onthe OND course from Bilbao who played a harmonica in th e Loo
Moseley RFA
Kelly company ??
Martin Payne who I beleive lives in Austarlia (the bill were after him I beleive!)
Gary Holmes Blue Star line lived in London his parents had a carpet shop
Rick Hudson RFA??
Lammy Turnbull scott he went aground on his first trip!
Greg Holland a well biuilt chap who drove an Austin A35 never knew how he managed to get in andout of that small car
do you remember every thursday night it was the Beer Keller at Trafalgar square
I went to Liverpool for the phase 3 a lot calmer year than in London then took my tickets at Southampton college of higher education 
I remember we were always in trouble waiting for the evening meal a King Teds!!
We also went on the roof of King Teds with a grease gun who must have been Chas,s and once the cars came out of the carwash behind King Teds we would squirt a lump of grease down from the roof onto the sparkling clean car !!
One evening we threw a beer can on a passer by who immediately got a brick from across the road and threw it thro the window!!
It was a bit rough round there
do you remember looking out to see if we could go for fish and chips without being attaqued by the skin,s
For me I,m retired in the center of France I did about 10 years including the cadetship with Houlders and left when life on the Gas tankers was getting a bit dangerous
well maybe some other names will come to mind later
Best Regards 
John


----------



## Winmar

I remember playing for the School of Navigation, Warsash against King Teds on Hackney Marshes during the winter term 1976. It was flipping freezing. We were 4-2 down at half time. We had some performance enhancing Whiskey at half time. I scored 4 in the second half and we won 6-4! The Teds lads were great, we had an almighty piss up in their local afterwards and the college bus driver had to threaten to leave us all if we didn't get aboard. Happy days!


----------



## Doxfordman

Memories rekindled, I was at PT commencing September 13th 1970. New Zealand Shipping Company along with Paul Radcliffe, Steve Humphries, Simon Bradford?, Shamus Bampton, Pete Hensby and quite a few more. Good mates with Chas Wilkie (Blue Star) and John Kelly (Bowrings) - we had an old Commer van during Phase 3, a sort of passion wagon! Irwin Steven (Bowrings) now living in Florida, Alan Gosling (RFA) now in southern Spain with a B&B in the hills outside of Malaga. So many names, so many good times. I was ashore by the very early 80's - got me chief's, then technical management until retiring 3 years ago. It is great to read the above posts as most of the names come back although putting faces to them is another thing. Happy days!!


----------



## Keltic Star

When doing Pre-Sea at King Ted's in 58/59 we used to attend Poplar Tech on Monday afternoons for Marine Engineering. Looking back, I must say that the quality of instruction in that short time has been a godsend throughout my working life. Even the elementary drafting lessons helped when I first had to learn AutoCAD in the days before the mouse had been invented.


----------



## Joh Heaton

*Poplar*



Doxfordman said:


> Memories rekindled, I was at PT commencing September 13th 1970. New Zealand Shipping Company along with Paul Radcliffe, Steve Humphries, Simon Bradford?, Shamus Bampton, Pete Hensby and quite a few more. Good mates with Chas Wilkie (Blue Star) and John Kelly (Bowrings) - we had an old Commer van during Phase 3, a sort of passion wagon! Irwin Steven (Bowrings) now living in Florida, Alan Gosling (RFA) now in southern Spain with a B&B in the hills outside of Malaga. So many names, so many good times. I was ashore by the very early 80's - got me chief's, then technical management until retiring 3 years ago. It is great to read the above posts as most of the names come back although putting faces to them is another thing. Happy days!!


Remember pete Hensby had a Sumbean motobike


----------



## Doxfordman

Joh Heaton said:


> Remember pete Hensby had a Sumbean motobike


He did, he also had a Honda 250 ish in Phase 1. We used to ride up to Peterborough on it to where he lived in St Ives for weekends. I think he is or was in Aus as well. 

All of 1970 intake must be near to retirement now I would guess. 

Fond memories of happy and not so happy days.


----------



## McAndyB

Many of the old pubs are now long gone but can be found here.

http://www.derelictlondon.com/east-london.html

King Teds is now luxury flats as gentrifications kicks in. 

Names of note from the last half of the 70's at Poplar?

Gordon Bennet, the maths bloke with the plastic pig and obsessed with horse racing form. 
John Satchwell, a fragrant vision of loveliness but a mind as sharp as a razor and I still remember his lessons fondly. A brilliant teacher.
Wesley Smith, aka 'Jungle Jim'… 'break time Gentlemen, the clock is wrong, be back by the right time'. Who would have though technical drawing classes could be so much fun and have a timewarp clock?
Mr Coutinho, the little Portuguese engineering instructor, always a happy chap.
Mr Mitra - the Indian engineering instructor - always trying to get us to take him seriously.


----------



## Joe C

Keltic Star said:


> When doing Pre-Sea at King Ted's in 58/59 we used to attend Poplar Tech on Monday afternoons for Marine Engineering. Looking back, I must say that the quality of instruction in that short time has been a godsend throughout my working life. Even the elementary drafting lessons helped when I first had to learn AutoCAD in the days before the mouse had been invented.


Have to agree, had no idea that I would enjoy technical drawing, in fact I had never heard of it,being an ex grammar school boy who went to KE VII for the pre-sea year in 1953/4.Loved every minute of it!


----------



## Steve Hodges

McAndyB said:


> Names of note from the last half of the 70's at Poplar?
> 
> Gordon Bennet, the maths bloke with the plastic pig and obsessed with horse racing form.


 If -repeat if - I remember correctly, the said Mr Bennet did his time as draughtsman at Blackburn Aircraft and told us his claim to fame was that he designed the cockpit canopy for the Blackburn Buccaneer. My little grey cells are dropping like flies nowadays, but surely I couldn't have dreamed that up??


----------



## david freeman

I just wonder how old our readers are? I worked with a colleague in the MCA in my latter days, who after an apprenticeship with Allisions the turbine manufactures on the lower Thames, went to sea with Orient Line and then became a lecturer at Poplar for Marine engineers, studying for the British Marine Industry certificates Part A and B all grades. The gent was there before 1972 before joining DOT as an engineer examineer, and surveyor ( Stan Nichols- his name)


----------



## 2hooky

*hi to Ian Rogers*



Ian A Rogers said:


> Poplar Tech 1970-72 then phase 3 1974 with Furness Whithy/Shaw Savill.
> Resided in King Teds before being evicted in phase 3 with Barry Winters for inciting a riot?
> 
> I can remember a lot of the events talked about here. Charles cleghorn Wilkie had a mini from memory, now who was in it when we were finally caught for speeding through the tunnel after leaving Raggy Mags?
> 
> Cadets from Houlder Brothers, PSNC, Shaw Savill, Furness Withy, RFA, Blue Star, BP Tankers and Black Stars Bill Mensa.


Hi Ian
Peter Trussler here. I was cadet with Mobil oil and remember you well . There was 6 of us from Mobil, nigel westwell, tom robinson,nick gladwell, Dennis ?,Vince ?.
Can you remember the lecturer who had the reliant 3 wheeler and we left it on the pavement on its roof. Also, somebody always ended up in the workshops with arms and legs of their boiler suits stuck in the vices. We were all at the Red Ensign Club in Dock Street - what a dump!I believe Graham Perkins is living in NZ. 
hope you are well
peter


----------



## Duncan112

2hooky said:


> Hi Ian
> Peter Trussler here. I was cadet with Mobil oil and remember you well . There was 6 of us from Mobil, nigel westwell, tom robinson,nick gladwell, Dennis ?,Vince ?.
> Can you remember the lecturer who had the reliant 3 wheeler and we left it on the pavement on its roof. Also, somebody always ended up in the workshops with arms and legs of their boiler suits stuck in the vices. We were all at the Red Ensign Club in Dock Street - what a dump!I believe Graham Perkins is living in NZ.
> hope you are well
> peter


Gordon Bennett - drawing and Maths had a Reliant in the early '80s


----------



## Doxfordman

2hooky said:


> Hi Ian
> Peter Trussler here. I was cadet with Mobil oil and remember you well . There was 6 of us from Mobil, nigel westwell, tom robinson,nick gladwell, Dennis ?,Vince ?.
> Can you remember the lecturer who had the reliant 3 wheeler and we left it on the pavement on its roof. Also, somebody always ended up in the workshops with arms and legs of their boiler suits stuck in the vices. We were all at the Red Ensign Club in Dock Street - what a dump!I believe Graham Perkins is living in NZ.
> hope you are well
> peter


G'day Peter Trusler, Not in KIWI but living in Hobart, Tasmania. Been here for 18 years. Retired now for the last 4 years. Any idea what happened to Nigel and Tom? Great thread with many memories.


----------



## 2hooky

Doxfordman said:


> G'day Peter Trusler, Not in KIWI but living in Hobart, Tasmania. Been here for 18 years. Retired now for the last 4 years. Any idea what happened to Nigel and Tom? Great thread with many memories.


Hi there Graham, my mistake as somehow I thought you were a Kiwi now!
Nigel is living near Aberdeen and you can connect with him on LinkedIn. He hasn't left Mobil all that long ago and is self employed. Do you come back home much? This site is really bringing back old memories - I see some of the threads referred to the old furniture van we had - I thought it was a Ford Thames. I can remember some scary trips down the Blackwell tunnel in it. I was wondering what happened to Paul Radcliffe and Steve Humphries!!!
hope all is well
Peter


----------



## Doxfordman

2hooky said:


> Hi there Graham, my mistake as somehow I thought you were a Kiwi now!
> Nigel is living near Aberdeen and you can connect with him on LinkedIn. He hasn't left Mobil all that long ago and is self employed. Do you come back home much? This site is really bringing back old memories - I see some of the threads referred to the old furniture van we had - I thought it was a Ford Thames. I can remember some scary trips down the Blackwell tunnel in it. I was wondering what happened to Paul Radcliffe and Steve Humphries!!!
> hope all is well
> Peter


Long story Peter, but after I got my chief's I came ashore and worked in the CI for my old chap as a superintendent, then joined Condor Ferries running fast craft to the CI's. Became technical manager and the company who made the fast craft offered me a job in Tasmania. So here I am and now retired. Not sure what the van type was, I have pictures of it. Think it might have been a Thames? We bought if from Gary Holmes's father. The old girl could tell some stories especially on the Canterbury weekend trips. Paul Radcliffe came ashore and worked for P&O Ferries as a Superintendent then went to Stena I believe. Don't know where he is now. Haven't heard from Steve since I did my Seconds at Southampton. No idea what he is doing. What are you up to these days??


----------



## 2hooky

I worked for bank line and then chief engineer for swire offshore. Emigrated to South Africa working for Eskom and came back after nine years. Worked for European gas turbines and rolls Royce gas turbines. Now ended up as director of Welsh power along with two partners and building small (20mw) gas engine power stations. Still find it rewarding but lots of driving around the uk! Any thoughts about coming back to the uk?


----------



## Doxfordman

2hooky said:


> I worked for bank line and then chief engineer for swire offshore. Emigrated to South Africa working for Eskom and came back after nine years. Worked for European gas turbines and rolls Royce gas turbines. Now ended up as director of Welsh power along with two partners and building small (20mw) gas engine power stations. Still find it rewarding but lots of driving around the uk! Any thoughts about coming back to the uk?


No way. We come back every UK summer. Father still alive and wife's Mother. Be around and about the UK end of May to early Sept. I still do some consultancy work, just a little to keep me active.


----------



## martingirvin

McAndyB said:


> Many of the old pubs are now long gone but can be found here.
> 
> http://www.derelictlondon.com/east-london.html
> 
> King Teds is now luxury flats as gentrifications kicks in.
> 
> Names of note from the last half of the 70's at Poplar?
> 
> Gordon Bennet, the maths bloke with the plastic pig and obsessed with horse racing form.
> John Satchwell, a fragrant vision of loveliness but a mind as sharp as a razor and I still remember his lessons fondly. A brilliant teacher.
> Wesley Smith, aka 'Jungle Jim'… 'break time Gentlemen, the clock is wrong, be back by the right time'. Who would have though technical drawing classes could be so much fun and have a timewarp clock?
> Mr Coutinho, the little Portuguese engineering instructor, always a happy chap.
> Mr Mitra - the Indian engineering instructor - always trying to get us to take him seriously.


To add wot about Pete Engledew foul mouth genius electrical 
Shady Groves was a star too.. And mr Heberhore? Lovely bloke.


----------



## Duncan112

martingirvin said:


> To add wot about Pete Engledew foul mouth genius electrical
> Shady Groves was a star too.. And mr Heberhore? Lovely bloke.


Peter Engledew used to run a travel agency on the side - ran a trip to the Wieze Oktoberfest for us - went to Sheerness in GB's Reliant - came back Sunday, wasn't sober until Wednesday.


----------



## DaveM399

This has brought back a lot of memories. I did phase 1 at Poplar from 71 to 73 with BP. First year we stayed at the Mariners, then at King Teds for year two. I remember Mr Shepherd, whose son was the Glitter band guitarist. We had him first thing Monday, and he always moaned about the weirdos his son had brought to the house at the weekend! Othe lecturers names I recall were Groves, Girling, Booty, Joyce and Heber-hall. Workshop practice was at Empsom Street annexe with Bernie Kaplan. Pubs were those mentioned, the Londoner, the Pigott, the Napier, Star of the East and the Grapes. The other companies who had cadets at the same time included RFA, NZ Shipping, Houlder Brother, Blue Star and Furness Withy.

Phase 3 was done in Glasgow, not quite on the doorstep for a lad from Kent!
Returned to Poplar to do my seconds in 1979 and chiefs in 1983 if my memory is correct.


----------



## alaric

Although this Thread is titled 1975/76/77/78, my Phase 1 was at Poplar in 1957/59.
The only name I recognise is Mr Shepherd. How could I forget him? Over a page of my best work on Entropy he overscored in red pencil "THE RAVINGS OF A LUNATIC STRUCK DOWN WITH MALARIA"
He was quite right of course, although Heat Engines was one of my better subjects, I never really got a handle on Entropy.


----------



## Shady

Shady
I came across this Ships Nostalgia Website and was amazed (and a bit honoured) to find myself mentioned in a few places – my regards to Dave M 399, GeeM, and Martin Girvin!

I Lectured at Poplar from 1967 to 1982 and although I feel a bit of an interloper, with the youngest of any of you that I taught now being in their mid-50s, maybe it’s O.K. to be here.

Apologies in advance for the length of this thread but there’s a lot of names, and I thought it might be interesting - revive a few memories - - maybe even promote some responses - if I produced a list of most of my colleagues i.e. your Lecturers (!) at my time there. Also, some Students get a mention.

My obvious lack of having led a proper life, combined with a peculiar memory, is here for all to see – so first The Lecturers;

Anderson: John Anderson (Thermo, etc.). -Andrewes: Dick Andrewes (Naval Arch. Etc.) - Ball: Ted Ball (Elec Tech)
Bamford: J.S.(Chemistry) - Bennett: Gordon Bennett (Maths & Tech Drawing)- Burridge: Terry Burridge (Naval Arch)- Caplan: Bernie Caplan: (Workshop Empson Street) - Clark: Alan Clark (Mechanics) - Cook: Norman Cook (Physics) - Cook: Terry Cook (Maths) - Cosgrove: Vincent Cosgrove (General/Liberal Studies) - Engledew: Peter Engledew (Elec Tech) - Firkin: George E “Gef, Squadron Leader” Firkin (General Studies) - Ford: Alan Ford ( Maths )
Gell: Robert Gell (Physics & Maths) - Girling: John Girling (Head of Department) - Groves: Stephen Groves (Maths & Mechanics - A shady and dubious character – hence the name - how could he end up Teaching in a Polytechnic and then University?) - Hawley: Len Hawley (Elec Tech) - Hayden: Cliff Hayden (Elec Tech & Physics)- Heber-Hall: John Heber-Hall (Workshop Tech & Practice) - Hotten: Roy Hotten (Thermo) - Johnson: Ray Johnson (Tech Drawing) - Kenhard: John Kenhard (Maths) - Ling: Bill Ling (Mechanics & Workshop Tech/Practice)
Lomas: Alec Lomas (Mechanics & Thermo) - Lynch: Dave Lynch: (Elec , Maths & Physics)
Mansfield- Williams: Owen Mansfield - Williams (General Studies) - Martin: Ron Martin (Naval Arch)
Munday: Bill Munday (Marine Subjects) - Norris: Norman Norris (Workshop Practice + Empson Street)
Norris: Mike Norris (General Studies) - O’Brien: Tom O’Brien (Workshop Practice)
O’Rourke: Paddy O’Rourke – Poplar Mechanics Lab - not a lecturer but well - remembered.
Rabone: Edgar Rabone(Workshop Tech & Practice) - Robinson: Peter Robinson (Marine subjects)
Satchwell: John Satchwell (Thermo) - Shephard: Geoffrey Shephard (Thermo) - Smith: Wesley Smith (Tech Drawing) - Wiles: Ted Wiles (Elec Tech) - Williams: Bill Williams (General Studies) - Williams: Ray Williams (Marine Studies).

Now for some Students that I remembered (I really should have had that proper life – it might also surprise you that your first names were remembered but not necessarily used at the time – but it was our job to know you!) …

One Class that stood out was an OND1 1978(?) intake because I took them for both Maths AND Mechanics, and was Timetabled to take them on the same day (Friday) from 11am to nominally 5pm - 2 Hours Maths + 3 Hours Mechanics - as well as more Maths in the week! You get to know people by such a ridiculous arrangement, but luckily they were a good bunch and here are some names: 
Birch (Peter?), Clarke (Kevin Gerard - a Coventry Scot – don’t ask how I remember such things!), 
Ellis (Jonathan?), Elcock (Paul?), Findlay (Scott?), Gibbs (Phillip?), Johnson (Lancs.?/Yorks?), Lloyd (Steven), Parker (Michael?), Plews(Vincent), Price (Stephen?), Stead (?), and Webb (Nick?), etc. 

A parallel OND 1 group that I took at the same time - for Maths only - contained 3 Paisleyites, namely …
Horsburgh (Campbell), Law (Peter) and Thompson (Neil) as well as some others – Ashton (Tim),
Beaird (Mark), Beeforth (Paul), Day (Martin?), Shilton (Phillip?), etc.

The first time that I taught Applied Mechanics for OND2 (1978?), the results were so good that there was a Post-Mortem on them – I didn’t even set The Paper (and certainly gave no Hints)! Among the folk in that class were;
Atkinson (Michael), Dixon (Peter), McLaren (Robert), Rayson (Guy), Shaw (Martin?), Tran (Dien Phu) 
and Webb (Nick) – how did so many of you get Distinctions?(!)

Some other names I’ve tried to group together (but may have transposed over Time, omitting first names in full);
Ardley (N), Bampton(K), Burke(T), Deveraux(C), Emm (D), Holt(P), Ward (C) , Warwick(C)
Heaton (J), Holmes (P&G)(2), Humphries (S), Jenkins (J) , Lambie (I?), Morris (G), Moseley (R), Paine(M)
Brautigam C, Burgoyne (P), Groves (J), Hancock (N), Johnson (AJH –and , again, don’t ask how I remember such things!), etc.

Going back to earlier times, I used to see and chat to David Wallace, a 1968(?) intake Cadet who lived in the same Town but is sadly no longer with us and, of his Class, I remember another Wallace (A), Smith, Robertson, Robinson(Ernest Charles – Anglo/French), Scrivener, and possibly Winchester?.

Even earlier, my first recollections were of taking Football as well as Maths, and some names that crop up would be Webster (Keith?), Tom Newell and Jim Sebegwawo (The only person who could outrun me on the Wing! ‘Back home in Kenya, we run everywhere’).

Many others remembered, too – you know you’re out there - put yourselves on this site!

I still keep in touch with Peter Engledew, The two Cooks, Cliff Hayden and, until they left us, Vince Cosgrove and Ron Martin (who were both regular Golfing companions).

By the way, getting back to an earlier reference, Gee (M) – was that a Martin Gee of around 1979 Vintage? -
- mentions my Dolomite Sprint (Which I took round The Clock –twice - to 220,000 miles!). I sold it to a then Girlfriend’s Father, who always liked it and had a plan to restore it from its worn and Rusty state. 
This didn’t happen but he then sold it on to two young Enthusiasts who did restore it at a cost of £6k (at 1989 prices!).
Imagine my amazement, upon reading an article in The October 1996 ‘Practical Classics’ magazine that compared four ‘hot’ 1970s saloons, that the Dolomite Sprint in the article was my old Car [PHK 289 R]!

Although I went on to Teach in ‘Higher Education’ [Polytechnic /University] and met some exceptional people, I have – in general (obviously with exceptions on either side)- a higher regard for fellow Lecturers and, Shock Horror, Students! – at Poplar than many that I encountered in subsequent places.

I think that that’ll do for now, don’t you?

Best wishes to any Readers.

Shady


----------



## Joh Heaton

What a memory you have Shady
I only remember a few Lecturers Girling, Shepard, Heber Hall
The Cadets you mention:-
John Jenkins Houlder bros
Peter Holmes Shaw Savill
Gary holmes Blue Star
Terry Burke PSNC
Moseley RFA
Martin Payne who left and I beleive is hidding somewhere in Australia
I guess you were my Maths Lecturer Blond hair and beard ?
If it is you I remember when in France you asked me to go and see some French man who damaged your car .maybe the Dolomite?
I stopped sailing in 1981 managed to get my second,s ticket and part A chief,s
Now retired and still living in France
great to hear from you brings back good memories at Poplar Tech
Well Best Wishes
John Heaton


----------



## Shady

John

Hope that this message gets through to you.
Really great to get your reply.
I was, indeed, your Maths Lecturer but The Beard
and Most of The Blond Hair has gone - kept the colour but not the volume!

I can remember your offer to look up the people in Paris
who hit my Car -A new Minivan - would have been Late1971/early'72.

Can we rustle up some more people to put something on this site?
Would be great to hear from them, too.

Yes, I do have this peculiar memory that seems to recall most things - trouble is that it includes the bad bits as well as the good!
Luckily, not too many of the former but much of the latter.

I remember my time at Poplar with much affection.

All the very best to you and any others that you may be in contact with. 

Shady (Steve Groves)


----------



## Duncan112

I was at Greenhithe 81 to 83 and knew a lot of the lecturers - Pete Engledew ran a travel agents on the side and did an annual trip to the Wieze Oktoberfest. One name missing from the lecturers A K Mitra (Ajay) Marine Engineering.

Drove down Victoria Dock Road a couple of years ago - Angel Hostel now Social Housing - photo in my gallery.


----------



## david freeman

any of you young gents at Poplar in the late 60's early 70;s study BOT engineers CERTIFICATE COURSES under a Stan Nichols lecturer?


----------



## Joh Heaton

Good evening Steve
there is now a facebook for poplar tech students
its called 
Poplar Merchant Navy Cadets
it started up recently I'm sure everyone would appreciate your presence
all the best 
John


----------



## Joh Heaton

Shady said:


> John
> 
> Hope that this message gets through to you.
> Really great to get your reply.
> I was, indeed, your Maths Lecturer but The Beard
> and Most of The Blond Hair has gone - kept the colour but not the volume!
> 
> I can remember your offer to look up the people in Paris
> who hit my Car -A new Minivan - would have been Late1971/early'72.
> 
> Can we rustle up some more people to put something on this site?
> Would be great to hear from them, too.
> 
> Yes, I do have this peculiar memory that seems to recall most things - trouble is that it includes the bad bits as well as the good!
> Luckily, not too many of the former but much of the latter.
> 
> I remember my time at Poplar with much affection.
> 
> All the very best to you and any others that you may be in contact with.
> 
> Shady (Steve Groves)


Good evening Steve
there is now a facebook for poplar tech students
its called 
Poplar Merchant Navy Cadets
it started up recently I'm sure everyone would appreciate your presence
all the best 
John


----------



## wilwahabri

*Thunderbird two*

The Sulzer piston charged diesel engine in the Woolwich workshops (Epsom road?) does anyone remember what type of engine it was?

I was there on a shortened cadetship as I already had an OND when I started 1975-6 and 1977-8

Names from my particular year 

Graham Reith, Little Jim (with the Ducati), Andy Hulance, 'Bex' Bissel, Mark Rabett, Gordon van der Linden.

and of course me, Bill Watts. Did engineering practice in the workshops next door to the college and as I traveled home each weekend and Dad had an engineering business with a spark eroder I usually took someones project home at the weekend to remove a broken tap

Hated living in London, never want to go back.


----------



## Chris Wortley-Ponter

*Poplar Tech 1968*

Ahoy Shipmates!, I was at Poplar Tech. from 1968-70, then North Woolwich Annexe from 1971-72. I was RFA, anybody else out there from that time?
I remember lots of names from those days, but sadly have not kept in contact with anyone apart from Jack Handley, anyone remember him?
He was with Texaco.
I remember Mr Girling and Commander Martin, but what about Commander Andrews, he was a nice guy, but the main thing I recall about him is telling the class regularly to ‘Be Silent!’.
I am also in contact with Frank Port-Louis, also ex-RFA, anyone remember him?
I was initially at King Ted’s, sadly now flats.


----------



## Donald Ward

I was an Engineering Cadet with Turnbull Scott from 71-75

Phase 1 first year spent at Empson Street Annex of Poplar Technical College. Resided at King Teds. Second year spent at Poplar Technical College Polar High Street. Phase III attended Poplar Technical College Poplar High Street and North Woolwich Workshops. King Teds became a centre for homeless people. Do remember the late John Girling Head of Engineeing Cadets at Poplar? Cold steel grey eyes that pierced you. Quite impossible to tells lies to when the lads had misbehaved - discovered he was a great man. Happy days ! 

My son now lives in an apartment about 400 yards from King Teds. Visited Limhouse recently, the Piggot Arms, Londoner and Star of the East are gone as is the Good Friends Chinese Resturant in Salmon Lane. The Prince Regent pub is still going in Salmon lane. Happy days !


----------



## Michael H

*Happy memories*

Made a trip back down to Poplar last year. Went into QVSR and enquired about Terry Simco (MBE) who is living in Immingham with his wife Doris who used to run the shop. Had a walk round some of the old haunts. African Tavern is now closed but the Manor Arms, (Bum Daddy's) is still open and the old landlord Mick (Ivy's husband) was in there. It was Sunday afternoon and had live entertainment which was an improvement on the old fellows that used to try and bash out a tune on the old "Joanna". Pics attached


----------



## Powerscourtroad boys

Hi I am hoping someone on this thread can assist. I am trying to contact some of tge Highbury Tech 74 intake for a reunion. One of them is Eric Black (big Irish lad) who would have been at Poplar from Sept. 1976 to June 1977 for his Phase 3. I know he left Shaw Savill in 1985 worked on the Belfast-liverpool ferry and then left for Austraiia where he is still there as far as I know. Any help would be appreciated. 

Cheers

Gordon.


----------



## krw

*Great days in Poplar*

Hi I spent my time in Poplar 1968-1970 doing my OND phase 1 with Furness Whithy. The names I remember are Howard Smith (Shaw Savill) who had a triumph 500 motor bike like myself. Howard left the sea and went to Tasmania to work. Peter Poland (Shaw Savill)was also a keen motor cyclist. We all had a great time especially in the workshops and I remember Brian May and Heber-Hall well. After Phase 1 I went to sea and ended up with Shaw Savill. I Did phase 3 at North Woolwich and took my 2nd COC at Ensign st 1976 and my 1st Class COC in 1980. I am now working with P&O Ferries Dover and miss the old days immensely.
Keith (Whackers) Wakefield


----------



## Rob.Mac

Shady said:


> Shady
> I came across this Ships Nostalgia Website and was amazed (and a bit honoured) to find myself mentioned in a few places – my regards to Dave M 399, GeeM, and Martin Girvin!
> 
> I Lectured at Poplar from 1967 to 1982 and although I feel a bit of an interloper, with the youngest of any of you that I taught now being in their mid-50s, maybe it’s O.K. to be here.
> 
> Apologies in advance for the length of this thread but there’s a lot of names, and I thought it might be interesting - revive a few memories - - maybe even promote some responses - if I produced a list of most of my colleagues i.e. your Lecturers (!) at my time there. Also, some Students get a mention.
> 
> My obvious lack of having led a proper life, combined with a peculiar memory, is here for all to see – so first The Lecturers;
> 
> Anderson: John Anderson (Thermo, etc.). -Andrewes: Dick Andrewes (Naval Arch. Etc.) - Ball: Ted Ball (Elec Tech)
> Bamford: J.S.(Chemistry) - Bennett: Gordon Bennett (Maths & Tech Drawing)- Burridge: Terry Burridge (Naval Arch)- Caplan: Bernie Caplan: (Workshop Empson Street) - Clark: Alan Clark (Mechanics) - Cook: Norman Cook (Physics) - Cook: Terry Cook (Maths) - Cosgrove: Vincent Cosgrove (General/Liberal Studies) - Engledew: Peter Engledew (Elec Tech) - Firkin: George E “Gef, Squadron Leader” Firkin (General Studies) - Ford: Alan Ford ( Maths )
> Gell: Robert Gell (Physics & Maths) - Girling: John Girling (Head of Department) - Groves: Stephen Groves (Maths & Mechanics - A shady and dubious character – hence the name - how could he end up Teaching in a Polytechnic and then University?) - Hawley: Len Hawley (Elec Tech) - Hayden: Cliff Hayden (Elec Tech & Physics)- Heber-Hall: John Heber-Hall (Workshop Tech & Practice) - Hotten: Roy Hotten (Thermo) - Johnson: Ray Johnson (Tech Drawing) - Kenhard: John Kenhard (Maths) - Ling: Bill Ling (Mechanics & Workshop Tech/Practice)
> Lomas: Alec Lomas (Mechanics & Thermo) - Lynch: Dave Lynch: (Elec , Maths & Physics)
> Mansfield- Williams: Owen Mansfield - Williams (General Studies) - Martin: Ron Martin (Naval Arch)
> Munday: Bill Munday (Marine Subjects) - Norris: Norman Norris (Workshop Practice + Empson Street)
> Norris: Mike Norris (General Studies) - O’Brien: Tom O’Brien (Workshop Practice)
> O’Rourke: Paddy O’Rourke – Poplar Mechanics Lab - not a lecturer but well - remembered.
> Rabone: Edgar Rabone(Workshop Tech & Practice) - Robinson: Peter Robinson (Marine subjects)
> Satchwell: John Satchwell (Thermo) - Shephard: Geoffrey Shephard (Thermo) - Smith: Wesley Smith (Tech Drawing) - Wiles: Ted Wiles (Elec Tech) - Williams: Bill Williams (General Studies) - Williams: Ray Williams (Marine Studies).
> 
> Now for some Students that I remembered (I really should have had that proper life – it might also surprise you that your first names were remembered but not necessarily used at the time – but it was our job to know you!) …
> 
> One Class that stood out was an OND1 1978(?) intake because I took them for both Maths AND Mechanics, and was Timetabled to take them on the same day (Friday) from 11am to nominally 5pm - 2 Hours Maths + 3 Hours Mechanics - as well as more Maths in the week! You get to know people by such a ridiculous arrangement, but luckily they were a good bunch and here are some names:
> Birch (Peter?), Clarke (Kevin Gerard - a Coventry Scot – don’t ask how I remember such things!),
> Ellis (Jonathan?), Elcock (Paul?), Findlay (Scott?), Gibbs (Phillip?), Johnson (Lancs.?/Yorks?), Lloyd (Steven), Parker (Michael?), Plews(Vincent), Price (Stephen?), Stead (?), and Webb (Nick?), etc.
> 
> A parallel OND 1 group that I took at the same time - for Maths only - contained 3 Paisleyites, namely …
> Horsburgh (Campbell), Law (Peter) and Thompson (Neil) as well as some others – Ashton (Tim),
> Beaird (Mark), Beeforth (Paul), Day (Martin?), Shilton (Phillip?), etc.
> 
> The first time that I taught Applied Mechanics for OND2 (1978?), the results were so good that there was a Post-Mortem on them – I didn’t even set The Paper (and certainly gave no Hints)! Among the folk in that class were;
> Atkinson (Michael), Dixon (Peter), McLaren (Robert), Rayson (Guy), Shaw (Martin?), Tran (Dien Phu)
> and Webb (Nick) – how did so many of you get Distinctions?(!)
> 
> Some other names I’ve tried to group together (but may have transposed over Time, omitting first names in full);
> Ardley (N), Bampton(K), Burke(T), Deveraux(C), Emm (D), Holt(P), Ward (C) , Warwick(C)
> Heaton (J), Holmes (P&G)(2), Humphries (S), Jenkins (J) , Lambie (I?), Morris (G), Moseley (R), Paine(M)
> Brautigam C, Burgoyne (P), Groves (J), Hancock (N), Johnson (AJH –and , again, don’t ask how I remember such things!), etc.
> 
> Going back to earlier times, I used to see and chat to David Wallace, a 1968(?) intake Cadet who lived in the same Town but is sadly no longer with us and, of his Class, I remember another Wallace (A), Smith, Robertson, Robinson(Ernest Charles – Anglo/French), Scrivener, and possibly Winchester?.
> 
> Even earlier, my first recollections were of taking Football as well as Maths, and some names that crop up would be Webster (Keith?), Tom Newell and Jim Sebegwawo (The only person who could outrun me on the Wing! ‘Back home in Kenya, we run everywhere’).
> 
> Many others remembered, too – you know you’re out there - put yourselves on this site!
> 
> I still keep in touch with Peter Engledew, The two Cooks, Cliff Hayden and, until they left us, Vince Cosgrove and Ron Martin (who were both regular Golfing companions).
> 
> By the way, getting back to an earlier reference, Gee (M) – was that a Martin Gee of around 1979 Vintage? -
> - mentions my Dolomite Sprint (Which I took round The Clock –twice - to 220,000 miles!). I sold it to a then Girlfriend’s Father, who always liked it and had a plan to restore it from its worn and Rusty state.
> This didn’t happen but he then sold it on to two young Enthusiasts who did restore it at a cost of £6k (at 1989 prices!).
> Imagine my amazement, upon reading an article in The October 1996 ‘Practical Classics’ magazine that compared four ‘hot’ 1970s saloons, that the Dolomite Sprint in the article was my old Car [PHK 289 R]!
> 
> Although I went on to Teach in ‘Higher Education’ [Polytechnic /University] and met some exceptional people, I have – in general (obviously with exceptions on either side)- a higher regard for fellow Lecturers and, Shock Horror, Students! – at Poplar than many that I encountered in subsequent places.
> 
> I think that that’ll do for now, don’t you?
> 
> Best wishes to any Readers.
> 
> Shady


Hi Shady or sorry Mr. Shady, hard to shake of teachers and Lecturers as being non authoritative!

Rob McLaren here, what a great memory or recall you have. I still dine out on that distinction. We all use to revise with a guy from Shell, forget his name, got the newly introduced “Firkin Sword” after Mr. Firkin passed away whilst we were studying.

I remember you getting the Dolomite Sprint, very envious, single camshaft but 16 valve! Saw one the other day, they look tiny now.

I remember Mr Satchwell, I think he came from around where I used to live. Also there was a lecturer in the electrical department that was something to do with Suzuki or Barry Sheene?

I remember also the pastor at our hall of residence was Jack? Welsh guy. He had a tough job keeping us all in check. The college had a good football team at the time. Enjoyed my time in Poplar, but was maybe too young to appreciate it at the time. 

Did my third phase in South Shields, was not the same but understood more to enjoy it. 

Great forum and post. Brings back many memories.

The Merchant Navy set me up well for life, still travel selling capital equipment but left in 1986 when CP went foreign flag.

Regards.

Rob McLaren


----------



## DaveM399

Rob.Mac said:


> Hi Shady or sorry Mr. Shady, hard to shake of teachers and Lecturers as being non authoritative!
> 
> Rob McLaren here, what a great memory or recall you have. I still dine out on that distinction. We all use to revise with a guy from Shell, forget his name, got the newly introduced “Firkin Sword” after Mr. Firkin passed away whilst we were studying.
> 
> I remember you getting the Dolomite Sprint, very envious, single camshaft but 16 valve! Saw one the other day, they look tiny now.
> 
> I remember Mr Satchwell, I think he came from around where I used to live. Also there was a lecturer in the electrical department that was something to do with Suzuki or Barry Sheene?
> 
> I remember also the pastor at our hall of residence was Jack? Welsh guy. He had a tough job keeping us all in check. The college had a good football team at the time. Enjoyed my time in Poplar, but was maybe too young to appreciate it at the time.
> 
> Did my third phase in South Shields, was not the same but understood more to enjoy it.
> 
> Great forum and post. Brings back many memories.
> 
> The Merchant Navy set me up well for life, still travel selling capital equipment but left in 1986 when CP went foreign flag.
> 
> Regards.
> 
> Rob McLaren


Hi Rob,

I remember Jack from Wales, I believe his surname was Wittington or something similar.

Like you, I look back fondly on my time at Poplar. I would have liked to have done phase 3 there, but BP sent me up to Glasgow. I dreaded that, but it was another good time.

I left BP in 1986 when they changed over to agency manning, but I'm sure the time at sea gave me a good basis for life ashore in the "real world".


----------



## mdav1

Shady said:


> Shady
> I came across this Ships Nostalgia Website and was amazed (and a bit honoured) to find myself mentioned in a few places – my regards to Dave M 399, GeeM, and Martin Girvin!
> 
> I Lectured at Poplar from 1967 to 1982 and although I feel a bit of an interloper, with the youngest of any of you that I taught now being in their mid-50s, maybe it’s O.K. to be here.
> 
> Apologies in advance for the length of this thread but there’s a lot of names, and I thought it might be interesting - revive a few memories - - maybe even promote some responses - if I produced a list of most of my colleagues i.e. your Lecturers (!) at my time there. Also, some Students get a mention.
> 
> My obvious lack of having led a proper life, combined with a peculiar memory, is here for all to see – so first The Lecturers;
> 
> Anderson: John Anderson (Thermo, etc.). -Andrewes: Dick Andrewes (Naval Arch. Etc.) - Ball: Ted Ball (Elec Tech)
> Bamford: J.S.(Chemistry) - Bennett: Gordon Bennett (Maths & Tech Drawing)- Burridge: Terry Burridge (Naval Arch)- Caplan: Bernie Caplan: (Workshop Empson Street) - Clark: Alan Clark (Mechanics) - Cook: Norman Cook (Physics) - Cook: Terry Cook (Maths) - Cosgrove: Vincent Cosgrove (General/Liberal Studies) - Engledew: Peter Engledew (Elec Tech) - Firkin: George E “Gef, Squadron Leader” Firkin (General Studies) - Ford: Alan Ford ( Maths )
> Gell: Robert Gell (Physics & Maths) - Girling: John Girling (Head of Department) - Groves: Stephen Groves (Maths & Mechanics - A shady and dubious character – hence the name - how could he end up Teaching in a Polytechnic and then University?) - Hawley: Len Hawley (Elec Tech) - Hayden: Cliff Hayden (Elec Tech & Physics)- Heber-Hall: John Heber-Hall (Workshop Tech & Practice) - Hotten: Roy Hotten (Thermo) - Johnson: Ray Johnson (Tech Drawing) - Kenhard: John Kenhard (Maths) - Ling: Bill Ling (Mechanics & Workshop Tech/Practice)
> Lomas: Alec Lomas (Mechanics & Thermo) - Lynch: Dave Lynch: (Elec , Maths & Physics)
> Mansfield- Williams: Owen Mansfield - Williams (General Studies) - Martin: Ron Martin (Naval Arch)
> Munday: Bill Munday (Marine Subjects) - Norris: Norman Norris (Workshop Practice + Empson Street)
> Norris: Mike Norris (General Studies) - O’Brien: Tom O’Brien (Workshop Practice)
> O’Rourke: Paddy O’Rourke – Poplar Mechanics Lab - not a lecturer but well - remembered.
> Rabone: Edgar Rabone(Workshop Tech & Practice) - Robinson: Peter Robinson (Marine subjects)
> Satchwell: John Satchwell (Thermo) - Shephard: Geoffrey Shephard (Thermo) - Smith: Wesley Smith (Tech Drawing) - Wiles: Ted Wiles (Elec Tech) - Williams: Bill Williams (General Studies) - Williams: Ray Williams (Marine Studies).
> 
> Now for some Students that I remembered (I really should have had that proper life – it might also surprise you that your first names were remembered but not necessarily used at the time – but it was our job to know you!) …
> 
> One Class that stood out was an OND1 1978(?) intake because I took them for both Maths AND Mechanics, and was Timetabled to take them on the same day (Friday) from 11am to nominally 5pm - 2 Hours Maths + 3 Hours Mechanics - as well as more Maths in the week! You get to know people by such a ridiculous arrangement, but luckily they were a good bunch and here are some names:
> Birch (Peter?), Clarke (Kevin Gerard - a Coventry Scot – don’t ask how I remember such things!),
> Ellis (Jonathan?), Elcock (Paul?), Findlay (Scott?), Gibbs (Phillip?), Johnson (Lancs.?/Yorks?), Lloyd (Steven), Parker (Michael?), Plews(Vincent), Price (Stephen?), Stead (?), and Webb (Nick?), etc.
> 
> A parallel OND 1 group that I took at the same time - for Maths only - contained 3 Paisleyites, namely …
> Horsburgh (Campbell), Law (Peter) and Thompson (Neil) as well as some others – Ashton (Tim),
> Beaird (Mark), Beeforth (Paul), Day (Martin?), Shilton (Phillip?), etc.
> 
> The first time that I taught Applied Mechanics for OND2 (1978?), the results were so good that there was a Post-Mortem on them – I didn’t even set The Paper (and certainly gave no Hints)! Among the folk in that class were;
> Atkinson (Michael), Dixon (Peter), McLaren (Robert), Rayson (Guy), Shaw (Martin?), Tran (Dien Phu)
> and Webb (Nick) – how did so many of you get Distinctions?(!)
> 
> Some other names I’ve tried to group together (but may have transposed over Time, omitting first names in full);
> Ardley (N), Bampton(K), Burke(T), Deveraux(C), Emm (D), Holt(P), Ward (C) , Warwick(C)
> Heaton (J), Holmes (P&G)(2), Humphries (S), Jenkins (J) , Lambie (I?), Morris (G), Moseley (R), Paine(M)
> Brautigam C, Burgoyne (P), Groves (J), Hancock (N), Johnson (AJH –and , again, don’t ask how I remember such things!), etc.
> 
> Going back to earlier times, I used to see and chat to David Wallace, a 1968(?) intake Cadet who lived in the same Town but is sadly no longer with us and, of his Class, I remember another Wallace (A), Smith, Robertson, Robinson(Ernest Charles – Anglo/French), Scrivener, and possibly Winchester?.
> 
> Even earlier, my first recollections were of taking Football as well as Maths, and some names that crop up would be Webster (Keith?), Tom Newell and Jim Sebegwawo (The only person who could outrun me on the Wing! ‘Back home in Kenya, we run everywhere’).
> 
> Many others remembered, too – you know you’re out there - put yourselves on this site!
> 
> I still keep in touch with Peter Engledew, The two Cooks, Cliff Hayden and, until they left us, Vince Cosgrove and Ron Martin (who were both regular Golfing companions).
> 
> By the way, getting back to an earlier reference, Gee (M) – was that a Martin Gee of around 1979 Vintage? -
> - mentions my Dolomite Sprint (Which I took round The Clock –twice - to 220,000 miles!). I sold it to a then Girlfriend’s Father, who always liked it and had a plan to restore it from its worn and Rusty state.
> This didn’t happen but he then sold it on to two young Enthusiasts who did restore it at a cost of £6k (at 1989 prices!).
> Imagine my amazement, upon reading an article in The October 1996 ‘Practical Classics’ magazine that compared four ‘hot’ 1970s saloons, that the Dolomite Sprint in the article was my old Car [PHK 289 R]!
> 
> Although I went on to Teach in ‘Higher Education’ [Polytechnic /University] and met some exceptional people, I have – in general (obviously with exceptions on either side)- a higher regard for fellow Lecturers and, Shock Horror, Students! – at Poplar than many that I encountered in subsequent places.
> 
> I think that that’ll do for now, don’t you?
> 
> Best wishes to any Readers.
> 
> Shady


Unbelievable memory Shady!
Stumbled across this thread and it brought memories flooding back.
I was at PTC 1966-69 OND and 69-70 Phase 3. I might have known you but can't remember, memory nowhere near as good as yours. I recognise the names Keith Webster and Tom Newell though. I was a foreign student from Mauritius for the Mauritius Steam Navigation Company.
I too have very fond memories of PTC and Anchor House where I stayed for a while.
It would be good to catch up with some of the cadets of my time if any are reading this.
Best wishes,
Jean-Pierre Mario d'Avoine


----------



## HEM

Graham Wallace said:


> I studied for my Second's steam ticket at Poplar Tech in 1962. I always thought the most amusing time was lining up for the dole, was it each week, too long ago to remember.
> I reckon it was one of the most well dressed dole lines in London. There was a system whereby your company did not pay you fully on ticket leave so the dole was there to 'top' it off. All very legit but sounded really odd!
> I went back in 1999 to look at some of my old roots and was totally taken aback at the area, just overwhelmed by Canary Wharf.
> Graham Wallace


----------



## Shady

mdav1 said:


> Unbelievable memory Shady!
> Stumbled across this thread and it brought memories flooding back.
> I was at PTC 1966-69 OND and 69-70 Phase 3. I might have known you but can't remember, memory nowhere near as good as yours. I recognise the names Keith Webster and Tom Newell though. I was a foreign student from Mauritius for the Mauritius Steam Navigation Company.
> I too have very fond memories of PTC and Anchor House where I stayed for a while.
> It would be good to catch up with some of the cadets of my time if any are reading this.
> Best wishes,
> Jean-Pierre Mario d'Avoine


Dear J-PM D'Avoine,
As soon as I saw your name, the memory clicked in!
If I remember correctly, there was another lad from Mauritius in your group called Vasoodaven
(If I've spelled that correctly) and in a later year, another fellow from Mauritius, Desvaux de Marigny
(who you may or may not know).
One of the reasons that I remember some of you is that you were among the first groups that I
took when I started at Poplar (Football at Hackney Marshes + some Maths Teaching filling in)
from January 1967 on.
Another name was Scott Rendle.
There may be more!
It's a sobering thought that all of you are now *Three *times as old as I was when I took you!
Meanwhile, Best wishes to all.
Shady
[Stephen Groves]


----------



## mdav1

Shady said:


> Dear J-PM D'Avoine,
> As soon as I saw your name, the memory clicked in!
> If I remember correctly, there was another lad from Mauritius in your group called Vasoodaven
> (If I've spelled that correctly) and in a later year, another fellow from Mauritius, Desvaux de Marigny
> (who you may or may not know).
> One of the reasons that I remember some of you is that you were among the first groups that I
> took when I started at Poplar (Football at Hackney Marshes + some Maths Teaching filling in)
> from January 1967 on.
> Another name was Scott Rendle.
> There may be more!
> It's a sobering thought that all of you are now *Three *times as old as I was when I took you!
> Meanwhile, Best wishes to all.
> Shady
> [Stephen Groves]


Dear Stephen,
You are right about Vassoodaven. Unfortunately he passed away a few years ago. Rest his soul.
The third lad was Pierre Guy Charoux. He lives next door to one of my cousins in Mauritius, and we have a chance to catch up whenever I go back to the island for a visit.
Thanks for replying, I guess all of us are pretty much retired by now.
Best wishes to you too.
J-P M d'Avoine


----------



## Feather

krw said:


> *Great days in Poplar*
> 
> Hi I spent my time in Poplar 1968-1970 doing my OND phase 1 with Furness Whithy. The names I remember are Howard Smith (Shaw Savill) who had a triumph 500 motor bike like myself. Howard left the sea and went to Tasmania to work. Peter Poland (Shaw Savill)was also a keen motor cyclist. We all had a great time especially in the workshops and I remember Brian May and Heber-Hall well. After Phase 1 I went to sea and ended up with Shaw Savill. I Did phase 3 at North Woolwich and took my 2nd COC at Ensign st 1976 and my 1st Class COC in 1980. I am now working with P&O Ferries Dover and miss the old days immensely.
> Keith (Whackers) Wakefield


Hello Whackers, have only just seen this thread and boy did it bring back memories. I was an SS&A cadet and did the OND in 1971/1973 and then 3rd phase in 1974/75. Also did my 2nds and Chiefs there in '78 and '81. I never sailed with Pete Poland but I did bump into him a few times at The Foreigners Club on Geoje Island, Korea; he was working with Peter Jeffries (ex-Houlders Marine drilling) on commissioning new-builds in the Hyundai and Samsung shipyards.
I stayed at King Teds for all 3 years of the cadetship and then at Queen Vics for the 2nds. Had great memories of 'Raggie Mags' and 'Digby Stupids' on Fridays and Saturday nights. Seem to recall some 3rd phase cadets being banned from Raggie Mags for riding a Triumph twin along the corridors and through the doors into the disco, parking it up by the bar and ordering a pint. Pretty normal behaviour for engineer cadets back then!
So many memories - playing rugby against Warsash, Riversdale and South Shields colleges and our scrumhalf being so pissed he couldn't see when the ball was being thrown into the line out. Don't think we won any games but boy did we have a good time.


----------



## Feather

krw said:


> *Great days in Poplar*
> 
> Hi I spent my time in Poplar 1968-1970 doing my OND phase 1 with Furness Whithy. The names I remember are Howard Smith (Shaw Savill) who had a triumph 500 motor bike like myself. Howard left the sea and went to Tasmania to work. Peter Poland (Shaw Savill)was also a keen motor cyclist. We all had a great time especially in the workshops and I remember Brian May and Heber-Hall well. After Phase 1 I went to sea and ended up with Shaw Savill. I Did phase 3 at North Woolwich and took my 2nd COC at Ensign st 1976 and my 1st Class COC in 1980. I am now working with P&O Ferries Dover and miss the old days immensely.
> Keith (Whackers) Wakefield


Hello, just read your post and despite us being at Poplar Tech a few years apart I wondered if perhaps we sailed together? Name is Adrian Featherstonhaugh (Feather) and was an SS&A cadet from 1971 to '75, then sailed deep-sea with them until 1982 when they transferred me onto the Houlder's Rigs in the North Sea. Was on the Darro (ex-Carnatic), Illyric, Amalric, Icenic, Ravenswood, Chiltern Prince, Orduna, Dunelmia, Cairn Leader and finally the Atlantic Splendour. 
I also spent a couple of years with Maesrk on their anchor-handlers in Mexico and Brazil plus a couple of trips to The Falklands on the Asifi. Then a couple of years in Portsmouth on a chartered ferry being operated by Sealink Ferries for Commodore Shipping. Easy money!


----------



## Feather

DaveM399 said:


> This has brought back a lot of memories. I did phase 1 at Poplar from 71 to 73 with BP. First year we stayed at the Mariners, then at King Teds for year two. I remember Mr Shepherd, whose son was the Glitter band guitarist. We had him first thing Monday, and he always moaned about the weirdos his son had brought to the house at the weekend! Othe lecturers names I recall were Groves, Girling, Booty, Joyce and Heber-hall. Workshop practice was at Empsom Street annexe with Bernie Kaplan. Pubs were those mentioned, the Londoner, the Pigott, the Napier, Star of the East and the Grapes. The other companies who had cadets at the same time included RFA, NZ Shipping, Houlder Brother, Blue Star and Furness Withy.
> 
> Phase 3 was done in Glasgow, not quite on the doorstep for a lad from Kent!
> Returned to Poplar to do my seconds in 1979 and chiefs in 1983 if my memory is correct.


Hello there, only just saw this thread and hope that you get notified of the post. Looks like we were cadets at Polar Tech at the same time. I remember there were three classes for the year - the 'Shell' class, the 'BP' class and then the 'odds & sods' class. I was an SS&A cadet so was in the later class along with the lads from Texaco, Esso, Mobil, Houlders, Haine-Norse, P&O etc. I was at King Teds the whole time (1st and 3rd phase) and remember many of the lads. Am still in touch with several from back then. Drop me a line sometime as would love to hear what you can recall - really good times as far as we were all concerned I reckon.


----------



## Feather

Donald Ward said:


> I was an Engineering Cadet with Turnbull Scott from 71-75
> 
> Phase 1 first year spent at Empson Street Annex of Poplar Technical College. Resided at King Teds. Second year spent at Poplar Technical College Polar High Street. Phase III attended Poplar Technical College Poplar High Street and North Woolwich Workshops. King Teds became a centre for homeless people. Do remember the late John Girling Head of Engineeing Cadets at Poplar? Cold steel grey eyes that pierced you. Quite impossible to tells lies to when the lads had misbehaved - discovered he was a great man. Happy days !
> 
> My son now lives in an apartment about 400 yards from King Teds. Visited Limehouse recently, the Piggot Arms, Londoner and Star of the East are gone as is the Good Friends Chinese Restaurant in Salmon Lane. The Prince Regent pub is still going in Salmon lane. Happy days !


Hello Donald,
This is Adrian Featherstonhaugh and I reckon we were class-mates as I was an SS&A cadet during the same years. If memory serves we would have been together in the 'odds & sods' class along with the chaps from Texaco, Esso, Mobil, P&O, Houlders etc... Happy days. I have a memory of a Turnbull Scott cadet who we nicknamed The Dormouse because he seemed to be asleep most of the time! was that you?
Happy to hear the Prince Regent is still going but a shame the others have gone. Our 'local' was the Earl Granville on corner of the block by the railway bridge - last time I went past there it had been converted to a house. I remember the landlord was 'Ned The Hammer' and we (very quietly) called his wife 'Fingers Maureen' because she was missing the fingers from one hand.


----------



## Feather

Ian A Rogers said:


> Poplar Tech 1970-72 then phase 3 1974 with Furness Whithy/Shaw Savill.
> Resided in King Teds before being evicted in phase 3 with Barry Winters for inciting a riot?
> 
> I can remember a lot of the events talked about here. Charles cleghorn Wilkie had a mini from memory, now who was in it when we were finally caught for speeding through the tunnel after leaving Raggy Mags?
> 
> Cadets from Houlder Brothers, PSNC, Shaw Savill, Furness Withy, RFA, Blue Star, BP Tankers and Black Stars Bill Mensa.


Hello John,
This is Adrian Featherstonhaugh here. We were at King teds at the same time, albeit I was a year behind. Baz was my best-man and I suppose you know that he sadly died from cancer a couple of years ago. Anyway, would love to hear from you so drop me a line on <[email protected]>
Cheers,
Feather


----------



## Tim Mark

Bruce B said:


> Yes Dox, I think you're right. Empson St was where the Poplar Tech workshop annexe was where we did stuff like turning and workshop practice. The North Woolwich annexe was where the final year engineering was done and It was down somewhere off North Woolwich Rd I think. Now most of that old stuff has been knocked down to make way for things like the University of East London. Just would have liked a confirmation of exactly where it was! I was doing my 3rd year in '73 and it was a very different place then. In truth, not a very nice place either! Mind you, you could at least drive to the West End in a realistic time, grab a pint and be back before midnight. Try that now! Cheers, B


The North Woolwich Annexe was at the Junction of Store Road & Factory Road, though the area has changed more than once since 1971/72


----------



## Chuck Johnson

Shady said:


> Shady
> I came across this Ships Nostalgia Website and was amazed (and a bit honoured) to find myself mentioned in a few places – my regards to Dave M 399, GeeM, and Martin Girvin!
> 
> I Lectured at Poplar from 1967 to 1982 and although I feel a bit of an interloper, with the youngest of any of you that I taught now being in their mid-50s, maybe it’s O.K. to be here.
> 
> Apologies in advance for the length of this thread but there’s a lot of names, and I thought it might be interesting - revive a few memories - - maybe even promote some responses - if I produced a list of most of my colleagues i.e. your Lecturers (!) at my time there. Also, some Students get a mention.
> 
> My obvious lack of having led a proper life, combined with a peculiar memory, is here for all to see – so first The Lecturers;
> 
> Anderson: John Anderson (Thermo, etc.). -Andrewes: Dick Andrewes (Naval Arch. Etc.) - Ball: Ted Ball (Elec Tech)
> Bamford: J.S.(Chemistry) - Bennett: Gordon Bennett (Maths & Tech Drawing)- Burridge: Terry Burridge (Naval Arch)- Caplan: Bernie Caplan: (Workshop Empson Street) - Clark: Alan Clark (Mechanics) - Cook: Norman Cook (Physics) - Cook: Terry Cook (Maths) - Cosgrove: Vincent Cosgrove (General/Liberal Studies) - Engledew: Peter Engledew (Elec Tech) - Firkin: George E “Gef, Squadron Leader” Firkin (General Studies) - Ford: Alan Ford ( Maths )
> Gell: Robert Gell (Physics & Maths) - Girling: John Girling (Head of Department) - Groves: Stephen Groves (Maths & Mechanics - A shady and dubious character – hence the name - how could he end up Teaching in a Polytechnic and then University?) - Hawley: Len Hawley (Elec Tech) - Hayden: Cliff Hayden (Elec Tech & Physics)- Heber-Hall: John Heber-Hall (Workshop Tech & Practice) - Hotten: Roy Hotten (Thermo) - Johnson: Ray Johnson (Tech Drawing) - Kenhard: John Kenhard (Maths) - Ling: Bill Ling (Mechanics & Workshop Tech/Practice)
> Lomas: Alec Lomas (Mechanics & Thermo) - Lynch: Dave Lynch: (Elec , Maths & Physics)
> Mansfield- Williams: Owen Mansfield - Williams (General Studies) - Martin: Ron Martin (Naval Arch)
> Munday: Bill Munday (Marine Subjects) - Norris: Norman Norris (Workshop Practice + Empson Street)
> Norris: Mike Norris (General Studies) - O’Brien: Tom O’Brien (Workshop Practice)
> O’Rourke: Paddy O’Rourke – Poplar Mechanics Lab - not a lecturer but well - remembered.
> Rabone: Edgar Rabone(Workshop Tech & Practice) - Robinson: Peter Robinson (Marine subjects)
> Satchwell: John Satchwell (Thermo) - Shephard: Geoffrey Shephard (Thermo) - Smith: Wesley Smith (Tech Drawing) - Wiles: Ted Wiles (Elec Tech) - Williams: Bill Williams (General Studies) - Williams: Ray Williams (Marine Studies).
> 
> Now for some Students that I remembered (I really should have had that proper life – it might also surprise you that your first names were remembered but not necessarily used at the time – but it was our job to know you!) …
> 
> One Class that stood out was an OND1 1978(?) intake because I took them for both Maths AND Mechanics, and was Timetabled to take them on the same day (Friday) from 11am to nominally 5pm - 2 Hours Maths + 3 Hours Mechanics - as well as more Maths in the week! You get to know people by such a ridiculous arrangement, but luckily they were a good bunch and here are some names:
> Birch (Peter?), Clarke (Kevin Gerard - a Coventry Scot – don’t ask how I remember such things!),
> Ellis (Jonathan?), Elcock (Paul?), Findlay (Scott?), Gibbs (Phillip?), Johnson (Lancs.?/Yorks?), Lloyd (Steven), Parker (Michael?), Plews(Vincent), Price (Stephen?), Stead (?), and Webb (Nick?), etc.
> 
> A parallel OND 1 group that I took at the same time - for Maths only - contained 3 Paisleyites, namely …
> Horsburgh (Campbell), Law (Peter) and Thompson (Neil) as well as some others – Ashton (Tim),
> Beaird (Mark), Beeforth (Paul), Day (Martin?), Shilton (Phillip?), etc.
> 
> The first time that I taught Applied Mechanics for OND2 (1978?), the results were so good that there was a Post-Mortem on them – I didn’t even set The Paper (and certainly gave no Hints)! Among the folk in that class were;
> Atkinson (Michael), Dixon (Peter), McLaren (Robert), Rayson (Guy), Shaw (Martin?), Tran (Dien Phu)
> and Webb (Nick) – how did so many of you get Distinctions?(!)
> 
> Some other names I’ve tried to group together (but may have transposed over Time, omitting first names in full);
> Ardley (N), Bampton(K), Burke(T), Deveraux(C), Emm (D), Holt(P), Ward (C) , Warwick(C)
> Heaton (J), Holmes (P&G)(2), Humphries (S), Jenkins (J) , Lambie (I?), Morris (G), Moseley (R), Paine(M)
> Brautigam C, Burgoyne (P), Groves (J), Hancock (N), Johnson (AJH –and , again, don’t ask how I remember such things!), etc.
> 
> Going back to earlier times, I used to see and chat to David Wallace, a 1968(?) intake Cadet who lived in the same Town but is sadly no longer with us and, of his Class, I remember another Wallace (A), Smith, Robertson, Robinson(Ernest Charles – Anglo/French), Scrivener, and possibly Winchester?.
> 
> Even earlier, my first recollections were of taking Football as well as Maths, and some names that crop up would be Webster (Keith?), Tom Newell and Jim Sebegwawo (The only person who could outrun me on the Wing! ‘Back home in Kenya, we run everywhere’).
> 
> Many others remembered, too – you know you’re out there - put yourselves on this site!
> 
> I still keep in touch with Peter Engledew, The two Cooks, Cliff Hayden and, until they left us, Vince Cosgrove and Ron Martin (who were both regular Golfing companions).
> 
> By the way, getting back to an earlier reference, Gee (M) – was that a Martin Gee of around 1979 Vintage? -
> - mentions my Dolomite Sprint (Which I took round The Clock –twice - to 220,000 miles!). I sold it to a then Girlfriend’s Father, who always liked it and had a plan to restore it from its worn and Rusty state.
> This didn’t happen but he then sold it on to two young Enthusiasts who did restore it at a cost of £6k (at 1989 prices!).
> Imagine my amazement, upon reading an article in The October 1996 ‘Practical Classics’ magazine that compared four ‘hot’ 1970s saloons, that the Dolomite Sprint in the article was my old Car [PHK 289 R]!
> 
> Although I went on to Teach in ‘Higher Education’ [Polytechnic /University] and met some exceptional people, I have – in general (obviously with exceptions on either side)- a higher regard for fellow Lecturers and, Shock Horror, Students! – at Poplar than many that I encountered in subsequent places.
> 
> I think that that’ll do for now, don’t you?
> 
> Best wishes to any Readers.
> 
> Shady


Chuck Johnson, definitely Lancs. Ended up C/E on Tankers and then Senior Auditor / Engineering Supt with Maersk. 45years at sea and now retired. Remember putting a fake parking ticket on your Dolomite. Happy Days.


----------



## DaveM399

Feather said:


> Hello there, only just saw this thread and hope that you get notified of the post. Looks like we were cadets at Polar Tech at the same time. I remember there were three classes for the year - the 'Shell' class, the 'BP' class and then the 'odds & sods' class. I was an SS&A cadet so was in the later class along with the lads from Texaco, Esso, Mobil, Houlders, Haine-Norse, P&O etc. I was at King Teds the whole time (1st and 3rd phase) and remember many of the lads. Am still in touch with several from back then. Drop me a line sometime as would love to hear what you can recall - really good times as far as we were all concerned I reckon.


Hi Adrian, yes I remember you from King Teds, where me and the other BP lads spent our second yea. Year one was at the Mariners Hotel. I’m still in touch with a couple of the lads from BP, in fact we’ve had a few holidays together on the canal boat in which I have a part share. Pubs that come to mind include The Napier, The Londoner, Star of the East and the Prospect of Whitby. I did my third phase in Glasgow, but then back to Poplar for seconds and chiefs tickets. Stayed at sea with BP until the big redundancy clear out in 1986. I came ashore and had a couple of jobs in local engineering firms before joining the NHS. I retired from there a few years ago. As you say, they were good times, plenty of fun and games with a good bunch.


----------



## Shady

Chuck Johnson said:


> Chuck Johnson, definitely Lancs. Ended up C/E on Tankers and then Senior Auditor / Engineering Supt with Maersk. 45years at sea and now retired. Remember putting a fake parking ticket on your Dolomite. Happy Days.


How great to hear from you and how you've done.
Just one thing - if you blokes are now retiring, what does that make *me?(!)*

So, it was you that popped that Parking Ticket on my Dolomite Sprint - I've been unable
to get a good night's sleep since that time, worrying about it - now I know.

Steven Lloyd contacted me a while back and mentioned that he was still in contact with Peter Birch,
Paul Elcock and also mentioned Steve Price. 
Very sadly, he also told me that Phillip Gibbs (Who he used to see when Docking in The States)
had died.

Wishing you all the very best - I immensely enjoyed taking 'You Lot'.

(Sorry about the Yorkshire reference in my original Post!).

Stephen Groves (Your Maths /Mechanics Lecturer OND1)


----------



## Chuck Johnson

Shady said:


> How great to hear from you and how you've done.
> Just one thing - if you blokes are now retiring, what does that make *me?(!)*
> 
> So, it was you that popped that Parking Ticket on my Dolomite Sprint - I've been unable
> to get a good night's sleep since that time, worrying about it - now I know.
> 
> Steven Lloyd contacted me a while back and mentioned that he was still in contact with Peter Birch,
> Paul Elcock and also mentioned Steve Price.
> Very sadly, he also told me that Phillip Gibbs (Who he used to see when Docking in The States)
> had died.
> 
> Wishing you all the very best - I immensely enjoyed taking 'You Lot'.
> 
> (Sorry about the Yorkshire reference in my original Post!).
> 
> Stephen Groves (Your Maths /Mechanics Lecturer OND1)


Hi Mr Groves 😂
Thanks for the reply, not used this site before but couldn’t resist posting after reading your post.
Still in touch with Tim Syndecombe and Will Boulderstone. Tim, only really by Christmas card though he was my best man many moons ago. Big Will though I am in touch with quite a lot. He actually breeds and transports Shire Horses, quite a career change.

All the very best,
Chuck


----------



## Shady

Rob.Mac said:


> Hi Shady or sorry Mr. Shady, hard to shake of teachers and Lecturers as being non authoritative!
> 
> Rob McLaren here, what a great memory or recall you have. I still dine out on that distinction. We all use to revise with a guy from Shell, forget his name, got the newly introduced “Firkin Sword” after Mr. Firkin passed away whilst we were studying.
> 
> I remember you getting the Dolomite Sprint, very envious, single camshaft but 16 valve! Saw one the other day, they look tiny now.
> 
> I remember Mr Satchwell, I think he came from around where I used to live. Also there was a lecturer in the electrical department that was something to do with Suzuki or Barry Sheene?
> 
> I remember also the pastor at our hall of residence was Jack? Welsh guy. He had a tough job keeping us all in check. The college had a good football team at the time. Enjoyed my time in Poplar, but was maybe too young to appreciate it at the time.
> 
> Did my third phase in South Shields, was not the same but understood more to enjoy it.
> 
> Great forum and post. Brings back many memories.
> 
> The Merchant Navy set me up well for life, still travel selling capital equipment but left in 1986 when CP went foreign flag.
> 
> Regards.
> 
> Rob McLaren


*Rob McLaren!*

Hope that all is well and glad that you're still Dining Out on that Mechanics result - you owe me.

Sorry for the delay in the reply - was always a bit slow!

I recall you visiting The Tower Hill Building of The Polytechnic
together with Peter Dixon and Nick Webb some time in the Eighties.

I was in the Maths Department there by then - you were lucky enough 
not to be taught Maths by me at Poplar, just Mechanics - surely enough!

It was Peter Engledew who had connections with Motorcycling and I'm still in contact with him.

(As far as my own Motoring is concerned, I must have a penchant for Maroon British Saloons
since I now run a Rover 75 and an X350 Daimler Super Eight - both in that type of Colour. 
The Sprint may well be languishing somewhere - it's still mentioned on the DVLA websites).

Meanwhile, best wishes.

*Stephen Groves*


----------



## Steve Rattigan

Feather said:


> Hello Whackers, have only just seen this thread and boy did it bring back memories. I was an SS&A cadet and did the OND in 1971/1973 and then 3rd phase in 1974/75. Also did my 2nds and Chiefs there in '78 and '81. I never sailed with Pete Poland but I did bump into him a few times at The Foreigners Club on Geoje Island, Korea; he was working with Peter Jeffries (ex-Houlders Marine drilling) on commissioning new-builds in the Hyundai and Samsung shipyards.
> I stayed at King Teds for all 3 years of the cadetship and then at Queen Vics for the 2nds. Had great memories of 'Raggie Mags' and 'Digby Stupids' on Fridays and Saturday nights. Seem to recall some 3rd phase cadets being banned from Raggie Mags for riding a Triumph twin along the corridors and through the doors into the disco, parking it up by the bar and ordering a pint. Pretty normal behaviour for engineer cadets back then!
> So many memories - playing rugby against Warsash, Riversdale and South Shields colleges and our scrumhalf being so pissed he couldn't see when the ball was being thrown into the line out. Don't think we won any games but boy did we have a good time.


----------



## Steve Rattigan

Hi Feather, remember me, we were at Poplar at the same time, I was with Mobil Shipping also on the OND course. I left the sea while doing seconds at Riversdale, rail strike scuppered that, my wife and I were trying to start a family so I ended up ashore with the then CEGB, retired from them 8 years ago after a good career.

At King Teds with Steve De Lee, Phil Burnell, Pat Cannie, Mark Brennan, Andy Barker, Martin Coomber, Keith Snelgrove, Zygmunt Yankovsky, Andy Balogh and many others I can’t recall their names. Don Ward a south African who I think posted on this site was across the corridor from me in King Teds?

Queen Vic’s - John Delaney, Gareth Griffiths, Ath’o (Dave Atherton) Dick Romero, Mick Dance, (Triumph Vitesse), Leo Martin? Andy Benstead (Tiny)

I remember you were into rugby, being a big lad. I remember playing football, at Hackney Marshes, Paddy O'Rourke (the lab technician) used to run the team. Also played at Norwegian playing fields somewhere past the docks mainly against teams made up from ship’s crews docked locally. They were tough games; I think they were organised by Jack Whittington the student councillor, a right Gent.

We had a great time, mainly in a pub round the corner Charles Napier, also Rachael McMillan’s, a great bunch of lads, how did we manage to pass any exams!


----------



## nigelland45

Anyone at Poplar 1960/62? I joined BP in 1960 and stayed at the Mariners. A very good course that set me up for an interesting career in engineering after discovering how much I hated life at sea! A lot down to the attitude of the 'upper deck' lot. Endorsements at South Tech and time at Hawthorn Leslie when we still actually built ships.Then 15 months on British Osprey. Called at some interesting ports but always busy fixing something! Wouldn't have missed it for the world!
Nigel Land


----------



## Donald D Ward

Steve Rattigan said:


> Hi Feather, remember me, we were at Poplar at the same time, I was with Mobil Shipping also on the OND course. I left the sea while doing seconds at Riversdale, rail strike scuppered that, my wife and I were trying to start a family so I ended up ashore with the then CEGB, retired from them 8 years ago after a good career.
> 
> At King Teds with Steve De Lee, Phil Burnell, Pat Cannie, Mark Brennan, Andy Barker, Martin Coomber, Keith Snelgrove, Zygmunt Yankovsky, Andy Balogh and many others I can’t recall their names. Don Ward a south African who I think posted on this site was across the corridor from me in King Teds?
> 
> Queen Vic’s - John Delaney, Gareth Griffiths, Ath’o (Dave Atherton) Dick Romero, Mick Dance, (Triumph Vitesse), Leo Martin? Andy Benstead (Tiny)
> 
> I remember you were into rugby, being a big lad. I remember playing football, at Hackney Marshes, Paddy O'Rourke (the lab technician) used to run the team. Also played at Norwegian playing fields somewhere past the docks mainly against teams made up from ship’s crews docked locally. They were tough games; I think they were organised by Jack Whittington the student councillor, a right Gent.
> 
> We had a great time, mainly in a pub round the corner Charles Napier, also Rachael McMillan’s, a great bunch of lads, how did we manage to pass any exams!


----------



## Donald D Ward

Steve I remember you well. I still keep in contact with Nick Ardley ( he has published a number of books now). I spoke to Andy Barker about four years ago, he still lives in Corby. Clive Warwick migrated to Canda and lives near Toronto, happily retired.
Often wonder what happened to all the lads at King Teds. Do you recall Paul Whitaker he jumped ship on the MV Naria half way through his first voyage in phase II ? He came back to the ship in Rotterdam and stayed for a couple of days before disappearing, shared a cabin with him on the ship. Sea life was not for him.
Also recall two lads on our corridor at King Teds who worked for CT Bowering ( paper mill ships) that traded on the great lakes in Canada.
Great to read your post. Also correspond with Feather and I hope to contact Keith Snelgrove soon.
Regards Don Ward


----------



## JON8H

alan dd said:


> I spent from September 75 to July 76 at Poplar, staying at Queen Victoria Seamens Rest.
> Sort of a "Remedial" course for about 25 of us from all different companies and previous colleges to retake the METC we failed in Phase 1 - in my case due to having too much of a good time in Hull for the first two years!! The idea was to resit the original exam and do workshops in the first four months and then go on to the METAC the next year. A very condensed course.
> 
> There were a couple of us from P&O, BP and Shell, with half a dozen from RFA, the rest if I remember correctly coming from Houlders/Blue Funnel/Ocean.
> 
> Workshops on a Friday down in Woolwich with an 0800 start, and 1700 finish - we had to get the required workshop time in to satisfy City and Guilds! Always remember that place - there was an old condenser in the yard we were 'sent to work on' as punishment for an assortment of offences. 'Work' involved battering the ferrules and tube packing to death in order to remove a tube. (you'll need to do that a lot when you get back to sea sonny!) I've never seen a condenser with tube packing in the 35 years at sea since then!!
> I remember that most of the (steam recip) pumps we had to dismantle and take measurements as exercises had the nuts and bolts only hand tight and there was usually a sheet inside with all the correct answers/figures written down by previous cadets.
> Used to have lunch at the STC cables factory on workshop days, food was superb compared with that at Queen Vics.
> 
> We spent most evenings in a pub a couple of hundred yards behind Queen Vics, at a bend in the road on Upper North Street, can anyone remember the name of it? Manager was called 'Tell' or Terry and used to drink Guiness - usually had a drink on four corners of the bar! The building is still there (I've looked on Google Earth Street View) but has been converted to flats by the look of it and is overgrown with ivy.
> 
> Happy times................


Hi Alan

a very similar life story, but a couple of year after yourself.

I too was a Remedial, in 1980. Having overly enjoyed 2 years doing my Phase 1 METC course in Hull.


----------



## AllanSteel

Hi all 
did my HNC POP Tech stayed in King Ted's phase1, then phase 3 at Mariners and Queen Vics. 1976/78 
was really strange to see my name on here 
would love to hear from any of the guys.
Allan Steel (Rory super scott)


----------



## AllanSteel

Rob.Mac said:


> Hi Shady or sorry Mr. Shady, hard to shake of teachers and Lecturers as being non authoritative!
> 
> Rob McLaren here, what a great memory or recall you have. I still dine out on that distinction. We all use to revise with a guy from Shell, forget his name, got the newly introduced “Firkin Sword” after Mr. Firkin passed away whilst we were studying.
> 
> I remember you getting the Dolomite Sprint, very envious, single camshaft but 16 valve! Saw one the other day, they look tiny now.
> 
> I remember Mr Satchwell, I think he came from around where I used to live. Also there was a lecturer in the electrical department that was something to do with Suzuki or Barry Sheene?
> 
> I remember also the pastor at our hall of residence was Jack? Welsh guy. He had a tough job keeping us all in check. The college had a good football team at the time. Enjoyed my time in Poplar, but was maybe too young to appreciate it at the time.
> 
> Did my third phase in South Shields, was not the same but understood more to enjoy it.
> 
> Great forum and post. Brings back many memories.
> 
> The Merchant Navy set me up well for life, still travel selling capital equipment but left in 1986 when CP went foreign flag.
> 
> Regards.
> 
> Rob McLaren


Hi Rob the guy was with Texaco Heron Team Suzuki and introduced me and a few others to Barry Sheene at Brands Hatch.
Do you remember the ride round the south coast, you drove the support vehicle lol, a blue escort van I think. I was the nutter on the bright orange Yamaha RD200 dx. I have photos somewhere. Happy days.


----------



## Rob.Mac

Blue mini Van, yes, went toSouthend on sea, & Pete Dixon old place of work, a chip shop. Was a good weekend!


----------

